# The No Name Driveler #38



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## kracker (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2012)

Fresh air.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey


 Hi!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Fresh air.


ssshhhhhh, not so loud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fresh air.



Let me open the laundry room door. That thawed out freezer is STAAANKY! Trying to work up the nerve to get started cleaning the dadblame thing.


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2012)

Sup folks ... they sayin its gunna cool off today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

8th.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup folks ... they sayin its gunna cool off today?



You betcha...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Let me open the laundry room door. That thawed out freezer is STAAANKY! Trying to work up the nerve to get started cleaning the dadblame thing.


 see? there goes the "fresh new smell"!


slip said:


> Sup folks ... they sayin its gunna cool off today?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> 8th.....


 u b slackin!


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2012)

Freakin ear is still bothering me. Snap crackle and popin away. Feels like i gotta ear plug in half the time, head and neck hurts ... 

Might haveta break down and see the doc I think the coworkers are getting tired of HUH?!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 8, 2012)

I been thru the desert on a horse with "no name".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I been thru the desert on a horse with "no name".



Did you take Ventura highway to get to the desert?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you take Ventura highway to get to the desert?



I think so.  Sister Golden Hair was driving.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup folks ... they sayin its gunna cool off today?



Not here. Had to rain showers this morning. Now, it's hot and muggy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 8, 2012)

Pssssssst 

Finished a LARGE chunnk of my homework.  Have 2 more assignments to finish tonight and then tomorrow is all about studying for tests on Mon and Tues. 

I figured I'd check in. I deserve a few minutes to drivel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pssssssst
> 
> Finished a LARGE chunnk of my homework.  Have 2 more assignments to finish tonight and then tomorrow is all about studying for tests on Mon and Tues.
> 
> I figured I'd check in. I deserve a few minutes to drivel



You about ready for some practice patients?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You about ready for some practice patients?



oh yeah! I have to practice my head to toe assessments. And, get this, there's a step called "the sneek-a-peek"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh yeah! I have to practice my head to toe assessments. And, get this, there's a step called "the sneek-a-peek"



Come to the FPG and I'm all yours...
Oh, and if you get into trauma nursing it changes to "toe to head".


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come to the FPG and I'm all yours...
> Oh, and if you get into trauma nursing it changes to "toe to head".



I wish I could make it. Finals are Oct. 1, so I'll be studying like crazy. Funny thing is, I got a summons for Jury Duty that day (Oct 1) I told my teacher that I might not make it in, if they don't exempt me, cause I sure as heck ain't gonna have them come to school and arrest me over a final 

And how appropriate, to make it more difficult and switch things up for a different line of nursing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh yeah! I have to practice my head to toe assessments. And, get this, there's a step called "the sneek-a-peek"



we could change that to want to seek 'nd peek 

or seek to peak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wish I could make it. Finals are Oct. 1, so I'll be studying like crazy. Funny thing is, I got a summons for Jury Duty that day (Oct 1) I told my teacher that I might not make it in, if they don't exempt me, cause I sure as heck ain't gonna have them come to school and arrest me over a final
> 
> And how appropriate, to make it more difficult and switch things up for a different line of nursing.



It's a first responder thang. The lower extremities reveal lack of circulation first, allowing you to work back up toward the heart finding the source of the problem sooner.  

Dangit woman, doing some head to toe practice a few days before the exam shouldn't hurt anything..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> we could change that to want to seek 'nd peek
> 
> or seek to peak.





Our first round of clinicals is in a nursing home...not so sure about that "peek" step 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a first responder thang. The lower extremities reveal lack of circulation first, allowing you to work back up toward the heart finding the source of the problem sooner.
> 
> Dangit woman, doing some head to toe practice a few days before the exam shouldn't hurt anything..



Makes total sense. I forgot what line of nursing you said your wife was in?

  Hmmm....I would have more idjits, er, volunteer patients to check out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Our first round of clinicals is in a nursing home...not so sure about that "peek" step
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's in post op surgical care. I did six years of SAR which required us to have Wilderness First Responder certification.  You run into all kind of messed up folks lost out in the great wild yonder, if they are still alive by the time you get to them. Seen some pretty gross stuff with the ones that weren't..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's in post op surgical care. I did six years of SAR which required us to have Wilderness First Responder certification.  You run into all kind of messed up folks lost out in the great wild yonder, if they are still alive by the time you get to them. Seen some pretty gross stuff with the ones that weren't..



Oh lawd. I bet you have some stories! 

Oh time to get back to it. I'll check in again, soon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh yeah! I have to practice my head to toe assessments. And, get this, there's a step called "the sneek-a-peek"






Oh yeahhhhhhhhhh baybay !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd. I bet you have some stories!
> 
> Oh time to get back to it. I'll check in again, soon!



Hurry back!! 

Couple of Huey's just rattled the winders....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hurry back!!
> 
> Couple of Huey's just rattled the winders....



How'd the painting go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How'd the painting go?



Change of plan....we wound up pulling all the trim throughout the house. Baseboards, windows, doors, everything, nails, and did some cleanup. Ready to paint ceilings tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Change of plan....we wound up pulling all the trim throughout the house. Baseboards, windows, doors, everything, nails, and did some cleanup. Ready to paint ceilings tomorrow.



Dangit man, you're piling up a project for yourself aren't you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man, you're piling up a project for yourself aren't you?



Yeah....I stuck my foot in my mouth when I told him, "I'll help you on fixin up the house, but I'm not helping you move". 

It's mostly all cosmetic, but everywhere you look there's something. The young girl that lived there rent free for the last 4 yrs. absolutely trashed the place. She had 3 dogs that she let chew the place up and do their business inside. All the flooring has been removed and my brother is even going to seal the subfloor with an oil based primer because of the stains and odor. It's not so bad now, but he isn't taking any chances. Probably about like that other thread of yours.

Bad thing is, we're getting ready to get busy with work and on the road. He needs to get in purty quick because of the new mortgage+ rent where he is now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

LOL.....brother just called me and told me he was getting in his truck to go eat some pizza around the corner from where he's working on his fixer upper and some dude riding by threw a beer can out his window. It went tumbling and landing in his yard. He jumps in his truck to catch up to him and goes about 5 miles in the opposite direction and finally pulls up beside him at a stop light.
Then he commenced to chew him out, the whole time the guy was denying it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL.....brother just called me and told me he was getting in his truck to go eat some pizza around the corner from where he's working on his fixer upper and some dude riding by threw a beer can out his window. It went tumbling and landing in his yard. He jumps in his truck to catch up to him and goes about 5 miles in the opposite direction and finally pulls up beside him at a stop light.
> Then he commenced to chew him out, the whole time the guy was denying it.



Quack was on that side of town?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack was on that side of town?



No way it could have been Quack. He said he saw beer flying out of the can as it tumbled through his yard....he didn't even empty it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No way it could have been Quack. He said he saw beer flying out of the can as it tumbled through his yard....he didn't even empty it



Must have been a skanky beer..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, got the freezer defrosted. What a mess! Completely wiped down and cleaned every surface i could. I do have some questions though if ya'll can help:
-With the setting on 7( coldest), what temp should the freezer get down to? Right now its 15 degree's after running for two hours.
- I unplugged the drain line, it was stopped up. The drain line leaves the bottom of the inside and goes to an open top cannister that has a metal coil in it. What is this? There is no way to get to it to empty the water out of it. It's about a third full of water with the coils coming from the bottom to above the water line.


----------



## slip (Sep 8, 2012)

Had to come home early from work.

Broke in to a all out crazy sweat and started getting really sick to my stomach.

First time i've ever left work early, and i really really dont like it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, got the freezer defrosted. What a mess! Completely wiped down and cleaned every surface i could. I do have some questions though if ya'll can help:
> -With the setting on 7( coldest), what temp should the freezer get down to? Right now its 15 degree's after running for two hours.
> - I unplugged the drain line, it was stopped up. The drain line leaves the bottom of the inside and goes to an open top cannister that has a metal coil in it. What is this? There is no way to get to it to empty the water out of it. It's about a third full of water with the coils coming from the bottom to above the water line.



7 is a good temp. 5 is better. Not sure how to cure your drain problems without seeing it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Had to come home early from work.
> 
> Broke in to a all out crazy sweat and started getting really sick to my stomach.
> 
> First time i've ever left work early, and i really really dont like it.



You better get that ear check bro'. Inner ear infections aren't anything to play with, if that's what it is.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, got the freezer defrosted. What a mess! Completely wiped down and cleaned every surface i could. I do have some questions though if ya'll can help:
> -With the setting on 7( coldest), what temp should the freezer get down to? Right now its 15 degree's after running for two hours.
> - I unplugged the drain line, it was stopped up. The drain line leaves the bottom of the inside and goes to an open top cannister that has a metal coil in it. What is this? There is no way to get to it to empty the water out of it. It's about a third full of water with the coils coming from the bottom to above the water line.



On the coldest setting (7), I'd guess you should be seeing 0 degrees F.    If the freezer is empty though, it won't really have an easy time keeping the temp.  Better to fill up some plastic milk jugs with water and freeze them.  It will help to maintain the temp until you can fill the freezer back up with food!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 7 is a good temp. 5 is better. Not sure how to cure your drain problems without seeing it.



Thanks, Hugh. 
I'll check the temp in another hour or so and see if it gets any colder. 
Like i said, the cannister is a black plastic with what feels like a condenser coil in it right in the center of the underneath. It's in the midst of all the wiring and in front of the compressor. I just don't know if it is supposed to have water in it or not.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> On the coldest setting (7), I'd guess you should be seeing 0 degrees F.    If the freezer is empty though, it won't really have an easy time keeping the temp.  Better to fill up some plastic milk jugs with water and freeze them.  It will help to maintain the temp until you can fill the freezer back up with food!



Not planning to put food back in till i'm POSITIVE the compressor isn't going out. I plan to check it often for the next couple of days and if the temp stays consistently cold, then i'll put food in it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not planning to put food back in till i'm POSITIVE the compressor isn't going out. I plan to check it often for the next couple of days and if the temp stays consistently cold, then i'll put food in it.



The water jugs are a good idea though. You don't want to over work your compressor.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

miguel cervantes said:


> the water jugs are a good idea though. You don't want to over work your compressor.



10-4.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

Bacon wrapped venison tenderloin, cream corn, butter beans, taters.

Bama.....you shouldn't have to run it on it's coldest temp, I would also add some water jugs or just containers, whatever you've got.

Not sure about the coil in the drain reservoir, but maybe something to help evaporate any drainage


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

Maggie licked the plate clean


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bacon wrapped venison tenderloin, cream corn, butter beans, taters.
> 
> Bama.....you shouldn't have to run it on it's coldest temp, I would also add some water jugs or just containers, whatever you've got.
> 
> Not sure about the coil in the drain reservoir, but maybe something to help evaporate any drainage



It's down to 0 degree's right now. I'll turn the thermostat up to 5 and see what happens.
Also put two pans of water in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's down to 0 degree's right now. I'll turn the thermostat up to 5 and see what happens.



I take it that's a frost free or auto defrost freezer? Nothing was keeping the door slightly ajar was it? One more thing, how's the door gasket look?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bacon wrapped venison tenderloin, cream corn, butter beans, taters.
> 
> :


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>







Jeff C. said:


> Maggie licked the plate clean



If I had known you felt that way about it, I would've let you lick the plate


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

LSU is making easy work of Jet Jockeys boys...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I take it that's a frost free or auto defrost freezer? Nothing was keeping the door slightly ajar was it? One more thing, how's the door gasket look?


Yes, it is supposed to be a frost free. 
Gasket is fine. Still soft and you can hear the door seal when it closes. 
I think the plugged drain line was the culprit. Everything is working great at the moment. Temp is staying 0.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> LSU is making easy work of Jet Jockeys boys...



What a crazy day of football. Lots of upsets or close calls.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

football? what football?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> football? what football?



That is what soccer is called all over the world.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is what soccer is called all over the world.


 oooohhh, ok!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oooohhh, ok!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is what soccer is called all over the world.



No sir. Thats Futbol.


----------



## Self! (Sep 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No sir. Thats Futbol.



Sir, if you don't mind, could you sleep in tomorrow and then watch tv all day? I plan to go fishing and don't want it to rain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Otis said:


> Sir, if you don't mind, could you sleep in tomorrow and then watch tv all day? I plan to go fishing and don't want it to rain.



I gotta go make rounds at the hospital sometime tomorrow. Is morning or afternoon better for you?


----------



## Self! (Sep 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go make rounds at the hospital sometime tomorrow. Is morning or afternoon better for you?




I'll be at church til 12, on the water at 2. I knew you would understand.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Sep 8, 2012)

The freezer,
The drain puts water in a can with  the high pressure line in it. This cools the hot freon and helps evaporate the water.
The water helps the freezer work. If the drain is clogged ice will form which inhibits the transfer of the cold that keeps food below 32.

Ice is only32 , you need to keep the inside of freezer lower than that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2012)

Rolled over and slept in this AM.   This 60* morning feels so good.

Well it is time to brew a pot of coffee.  Any takers ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Yup, pour one up.

Sleepin with the windows open and the crickets serenading me was long overdue... These stick flingin hunters oughta be happy with the conditions this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2012)

Well after yesterday I'm as beat up as if I was rolled off Stone Mountain.  Clearing brush outta the hunting spot trails weren't nuttin but werk. Hope it pays off later.  


Yall up ta anything exciting today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well after yesterday I'm as beat up as if I was rolled off Stone Mountain.  Clearing brush outta the hunting spot trails weren't nuttin but werk. Hope it pays off later.
> 
> 
> Yall up ta anything exciting today



Gonna take the boy and spend some time with Dad and help him eat up some of the leftovers in his fridge. Then I reckon it's grass mowin time. Prayin for an early frost this year so the grass mowin can come to an end this year..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna take the boy and spend some time with Dad and help him eat up some of the leftovers in his fridge. Then I reckon it's grass mowin time. Prayin for an early frost this year so the grass mowin can come to an end this year..



Amen im sick of grass cutting ...been flirting with spraying the entire yard with round up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Amen im sick of grass cutting ...been flirting with spraying the entire yard with round up!



The three R's. Roundup, Rustoleum and Rest....
Just paint it green, the neighbors will never know.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The three R's. Roundup, Rustoleum and Rest....
> Just paint it green, the neighbors will never know.



Astro turf, junk cars, and a bunch of barefoot kids should qualify us for Foxworthys next book!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna take the boy and spend some time with Dad and help him eat up some of the leftovers in his fridge. Then I reckon it's grass mowin time. Prayin for an early frost this year so the grass mowin can come to an end this year..



 10-4 

Sure does feel good out here!

Mornin folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The freezer,
> The drain puts water in a can with  the high pressure line in it. This cools the hot freon and helps evaporate the water.
> The water helps the freezer work. If the drain is clogged ice will form which inhibits the transfer of the cold that keeps food below 32.
> 
> Ice is only32 , you need to keep the inside of freezer lower than that.



Thanks, Bilgerat!!! 
So the water in the cannister is supposed to be there. Thats good to know, because i thought about siphoning it out. 
After sitting overnight after my cleaning, i have the temp set on 5 ( 7 is coldest), and the temp is holding at -15 degree's. -20 is the lowest my gauge goes, so i think i'm good. Just have to make a mental note to check the drain outlet occasionally.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2012)

well, guess I'll go do something with some maters before they go bad on me........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Bilgerat!!!
> So the water in the cannister is supposed to be there. Thats good to know, because i thought about siphoning it out.
> After sitting overnight after my cleaning, i have the temp set on 5 ( 7 is coldest), and the temp is holding at -15 degree's. -20 is the lowest my gauge goes, so i think i'm good. Just have to make a mental note to check the drain outlet occasionally.




Pookie, write yourself a reminder on a stick 'em pad and put on freezer door to check drain outlet monthly . . .




Keebs said:


> well, guess I'll go do something with some maters before they go bad on me........






Skettie sauce, home made salsa ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Skettie sauce, home made salsa ???


yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

Ended up with 5 bucket lids yesterday, 1 buck, 2 lab heads,2 ducks,  guy does some really awesome work.  I plan on keeping 2 and the other 3 should make some nice gifts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

Just noticed it was Megs birthday, somebody start her a Happy Birthday thread !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, write yourself a reminder on a stick 'em pad and put on freezer door to check drain outlet monthly . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real men don't do sticky notes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Real men don't do sticky notes.







I know . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Real men don't do sticky notes.



Dry erase markers written directly on the freezer? 

On another note, the moron's keep taking swipes at my "hunting for spots" thread, even directly after I insult the stew out of them...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dry erase markers written directly on the freezer?
> 
> On another note, the moron's keep taking swipes at my "hunting for spots" thread, even directly after I insult the stew out of them...



They don't understand the difficulty involved in proper fawn hunting. It's not like the opportunity will be around all season long. You got to hit them early because when the spots are gone, its over.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

Purty good golf tournie going on . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

Think I'll have a COLD one . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty good golf tournie going on . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll have a COLD one . . .



What, is there a lingerie golf game on TV and you need coolin off?


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2012)

Thats a cute puppy Miguel .... whys it playin on the fog line?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Dangit man, Colin's XC coach is a beast. She just finished the Ironman 70.3 mile World Champion Las Vegas event in the below times.

Swim(1.2mi):40:12
Bike(56mi)3:05:16
Run(13.1)1:54:40
Conquered Tri in: 5:45:29 

She finished 59th in her division and 850th overall out of 60,000 world wide participants.

About 50 yards into the first event I would have been in a body bag. Don't know how the woman does it...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man, Colin's XC coach is a beast. She just finished the Ironman 70.3 mile World Champion Las Vegas event in the below times.
> 
> Swim(1.2mi):40:12
> Bike(56mi)3:05:16
> ...


 daaaaaang!
ok, gotta go jar up the salsa.......... house smells reallllyyyyy gooood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What, is there a lingerie golf game on TV and you need coolin off?




Dooooooood, lingaray golf, what a SMOKIN HAWT idea !!!





Keebs said:


> daaaaaang!
> ok, gotta go jar up the salsa.......... house smells reallllyyyyy gooood!






I want sum . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> daaaaaang!
> :



No kidding. I looked up the stats for the race and she is racing in the 30-34 amateur women's division and finished only 20 minutes behind the 29th place women's pro. Her weakest event is the swim and she admits she loses time transitioning to the bike. Knowing her, she'll be hammering away at losing those 20 minutes to run with the big dogs one day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dooooooood, lingaray golf, what a SMOKIN HAWT idea !!!



Set it up. It would be a great charity event.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I want sum . . .


 if I can save enough maters from not only Chevy, but "Red" the lone chicken that has the run of the place (all the other chickens pick on her, literally, so she stays out as a pet).......... I'll see what I can do.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding. I looked up the stats for the race and she is racing in the 30-34 amateur women's division and finished only 20 minutes behind the 29th place women's pro. Her weakest event is the swim and she admits she loses time transitioning to the bike. Knowing her, she'll be hammering away at losing those 20 minutes to run with the big dogs one day.


My hat is off to her, "back in the day" I didn't know about triathlons, but when I started hearing about them I wished I could've done one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> My hat is off to her, "back in the day" I didn't know about triathlons, but when I started hearing about them I wished I could've done one.



Back in the day I was 180 lbs with a 30" waist and would climb any rock face I could find. Barely a memory in my dreams now...


----------



## slip (Sep 9, 2012)

Lawwwd this weather has me wanting to go poke a hole inna deer. C'mon rifle season...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Set it up. It would be a great charity event.





I'm thankin it would be a great WOW's event at FPG . . .





Keebs said:


> if I can save enough maters from not only Chevy, but "Red" the lone chicken that has the run of the place (all the other chickens pick on her, literally, so she stays out as a pet).......... I'll see what I can do.
> 
> My hat is off to her, "back in the day" I didn't know about triathlons, but when I started hearing about them I wished I could've done one.




Really??? . . . 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back in the day I was 180 lbs with a 30" waist and would climb any rock face I could find. Barely a memory in my dreams now...





Glory days, we all had 'em . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankin it would be a great WOW's event at FPG . . .



Why don't you get Keebs to set that up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why don't you get Keebs to set that up.






I'm ON it !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ON it !!!!



They don't even have to play, just place the ball on the tee, mark the ball on the green, repair divots and retrieve the ball from the cup once putted out.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They don't even have to play, just place the ball on the tee, mark the ball on the green, repair divots and retrieve the ball from the cup once putted out.



I gladly accept the role of Ofishal Fotografer of this most awesome event. bogey bogey bogey.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just noticed it was Megs birthday, somebody start her a Happy Birthday thread !!



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=710067


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They don't even have to play, just place the ball on the tee, mark the ball on the green, repair divots and retrieve the ball from the cup once putted out.




You're a genie, er, genis, brilliant !!!!!!





Hankus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=710067






Brang her to FPG neph!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2012)

Evenin boyz and galz!!!


----------



## kracker (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah me, dr.appt. in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2012)

Evening, peeps!
Overall, it was a good weekend. Freezer hopefully fixed, Daughter came home for the weekend, the Tide rolled, Auburn folded, the new SEC guys got a rude welcome, and only got called in once.
Eating some Marco's pizza and watching a western. Life is good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, peeps!
> Overall, it was a good weekend. Freezer hopefully fixed, Daughter came home for the weekend, the Tide rolled, Auburn folded, the new SEC guys got a rude welcome, and only got called in once.
> Eating some Marco's pizza and watching a western. Life is good.





And it's 66 degrees outside, back door and windows open. Another good night for sleeping with the crickets and tree frogs a sangin.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brang her to FPG neph!!!!



Thats her call. Doubt I'll even bring me 



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin boyz and galz!!!







kracker said:


> Yeah me, dr.appt. in the morning.



Which one? What fer?



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, peeps!
> Overall, it was a good weekend. Freezer hopefully fixed, Daughter came home for the weekend, the Tide rolled, Auburn folded, the new SEC guys got a rude welcome, and only got called in once.
> Eating some Marco's pizza and watching a western. Life is good.



Which western 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> And it's 66 degrees outside, back door and windows open. Another good night for sleeping with the crickets and tree frogs a sangin.



its 74 here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Yeah me, dr.appt. in the morning.


Hope you get good news!!



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, peeps!
> Overall, it was a good weekend. Freezer hopefully fixed, Daughter came home for the weekend, the Tide rolled, Auburn folded, the new SEC guys got a rude welcome, and only got called in once.
> Eating some Marco's pizza and watching a western. Life is good.


Good weekend here!!!.......We went to Martin Ga. Saturday for the NGHRC hunt test!! Tucker had a good clean run for a pass!!

Didn't get home till about Mid-night last night, and just took it kind of easy today!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> just took it kind of easy today!!



After the work day gettin the huntin spot readyish yesterday that was all I was fit for today


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Didn't get home till about Mid-night last night, and just took it kind of easy today!!





Hankus said:


> After the work day gettin the huntin spot readyish yesterday that was all I was fit for today


Our day yesterday lasted from about 5:30 Am till Mid-Night, and that was about all we were good for today as well!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey yall on a good note my shoulder is healthy enough for my ol Bear. Talk about puttin the arch in archery though 



VLK


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey yall on a good note my shoulder is healthy enough for my ol Bear. Talk about puttin the arch in archery though
> 
> 
> 
> VLK


Good luck, and good night!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey yall on a good note my shoulder is healthy enough for my ol Bear. Talk about puttin the arch in archery though
> 
> 
> 
> VLK





Yep...headin to da shower and then getting horizontal!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 9, 2012)

Yun's go to bed , I got this!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Yun's go to bed , I got this!



Aight. See ya....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2012)

Monday morning and it is get after it time.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2012)

The Mondey mernin werk week preview, test run an starter kit all in one system is all amongst us. Splash a lil gobblin coffee in ya or on ya an get ta goin


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 10, 2012)

Mornin everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2012)

Uggghhhh


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2012)

mernin verninz..... started the day with a flat battery and a dead tire! GMC said 57 in pauldin co. love it!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 10, 2012)

Mernin Everybody.


----------



## kracker (Sep 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thats her call. Doubt I'll even bring me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surgeon for a check up. Maybe I'll find out when they plan to do the fusion.


----------



## kracker (Sep 10, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope you get good news!!
> 
> Good weekend here!!!.......We went to Martin Ga. Saturday for the NGHRC hunt test!! Tucker had a good clean run for a pass!!
> 
> Didn't get home till about Mid-night last night, and just took it kind of easy today!!



Thanks, RB. I'm hoping so myself.

Looks like y'all had a big crowd at Richard and Cindys. I Don't live but a few miles from them and rode by.





Oh yeah, good morning idjits!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Good Monday morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2012)

Moanin kids.....gonna head back over to my brothers.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankin it would be a great WOW's event at FPG . . .
> Really??? . . .
> Glory days, we all had 'em . . .


ohlawd
yes, Really!
Yep, them were the days.......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why don't you get Keebs to set that up.


 you SURE?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ON it !!!!


 get OFF me!!!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday morning and it is get after it time.


Lordy I need that this mornin, thanks, gobbler!


Hankus said:


> The Mondey mernin werk week preview, test run an starter kit all in one system is all amongst us. Splash a lil gobblin coffee in ya or on ya an get ta goin


uuuhhh, ok, Mornin Beerkus!


pstrahin said:


> Mornin everybody.


 Mornin


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uggghhhh


Ditto, but Mornin anyway, shuggums!


blood on the ground said:


> mernin verninz..... started the day with a flat battery and a dead tire! GMC said 57 in pauldin co. love it!!


 Ouch!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mernin Everybody.


 Mornin Bobby!


kracker said:


> Surgeon for a check up. Maybe I'll find out when they plan to do the fusion.


 for a great check up!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday morning


 Mornin, enjoyed the visit & yep, the porch got finished yesterday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ohlawd
> yes, Really!
> Yep, them were the days.......
> 
> ...



It poured rain all the way to the house, liked to have never got home.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks, RB. I'm hoping so myself.
> 
> Looks like y'all had a big crowd at Richard and Cindys. I Don't live but a few miles from them and rode by.
> 
> ...


There was a few Folks there!!

I would imagine there was a few Local folks trying to figure out what was going on with all the trucks with Dog boxes, and trailers running around!!






Good Morning Folks just Passin through!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> It poured rain all the way to the house, liked to have never got home.


 Did you let the young'un drive???????


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning Folks just Passin through!!


 hey there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Did you let the young'un drive???????
> 
> hey there!



Yes, good experiance for her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The Mondey mernin werk week preview, test run an starter kit all in one system is all amongst us. Splash a lil gobblin coffee in ya or on ya an get ta goin



10-4, I feel like I have a job with NO pay, cept I can make my own hrs.  Drywall repair today, spray ceilings, removal of painted over wallpaper 



kracker said:


> Surgeon for a check up. Maybe I'll find out when they plan to do the fusion.



Hoping for good news!! 



Keebs said:


> ohlawd
> yes, Really!
> Yep, them were the days.......
> 
> ...



What about me???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes, good experiance for her.





Jeff C. said:


> What about me???


 best for last............


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

No name city, no name city, your reckoning day is near!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> best for last............




You are too sweet 

Yay on the porch 

A'ight, reckon I'll head on out now. Got my Keebsy fix!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> No name city, no name city, your reckoning day is near!


You wanna see sin of the wickedest kind?
Here it is!
You wanna see virtue left behind?
Here it is!



Jeff C. said:


> You are too sweet
> 
> Yay on the porch
> 
> A'ight, reckon I'll head on out now. Got my Keebsy fix!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You wanna see sin of the wickedest kind?
> Here it is!
> You wanna see virtue left behind?
> Here it is!



 thats the kids and our fave movie! They can quote and sing the whole thing


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> thats the kids and our fave movie! They can quote and sing the whole thing


 I confess, I had to "Google"!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2012)

Biskit at break


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Biskit at break



a hunk of dead chicken for me


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> a hunk of dead chicken for me



At'll be at dinner


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> At'll be at dinner



it was my lunch but most likely we will eat it again tonight also.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Keebs, its a movie worth watching! Lee Marvin and Clint Eastwood


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Keebs, its a movie worth watching! Lee Marvin and Clint Eastwood


 I saw that on you tube, you can't beat a combo like them two!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

_*HEY MUD!!!!!!
*_


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2012)

Cheekun laig, squash casserole an mashed taters


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*HEY MUD!!!!!!
> *_


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Cheekun laig, squash casserole an mashed taters


grilled pok chop, grilled eggplant & seasoned taters!


mudracing101 said:


>


 I couldn't resist!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> grilled pok chop, grilled eggplant & seasoned taters!
> 
> I couldn't resist!



I know , i'm in shock, shaking


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2012)

I would rather be huntin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I know , i'm in shock, shaking





blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be huntin


 or fishin............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be huntin





Keebs said:


> or fishin............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 well hey there, you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Its good to be King


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2012)

If ya gotta burn at least 3 posts to try to stay on top it jus gets sad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well hey there, you!



Howwwwwwwdy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2012)

dang fall gatherin is right next my old huntin club... majonnat


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howwwwwwwdy.


 left an updated post on your FPG thread.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

hankus said:


> if ya gotta burn at least 3 posts to try to stay on top it jus gets sad



king


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If ya gotta burn at least 3 posts to try to stay on top it jus gets sad


 *they* think doing that will keep them from getting "de-throned"!


blood on the ground said:


> dang fall gatherin is right next my old huntin club... majonnat


 really?


mudracing101 said:


> king


*really?*


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If ya gotta burn at least 3 posts to try to stay on top it jus gets sad





Keebs said:


> *they* think doing that will keep them from getting "de-throned"!
> 
> really?
> 
> *really?*



We all know a certain female that will come along and dethrone ya in a minute.  And it aint no diff than wasting 3 post on here to make time go by


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We all know a certain female that will come along and dethrone ya in a minute.  And it aint no diff than wasting 3 post on here to make time go by


 I know Nothing, NOTHING!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2012)

Not a good year so far... buried my uncle last month, buried my self adopted grandmother yesterday and now an aunt will be buried Wednesday .. ya'll say a prayer for my family we have had a rough year!
thanks,
Jason


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Not a good year so far... buried my uncle last month, buried my self adopted grandmother yesterday and now an aunt will be buried Wednesday .. ya'll say a prayer for my family we have had a rough year!
> thanks,
> Jason


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Not a good year so far... buried my uncle last month, buried my self adopted grandmother yesterday and now an aunt will be buried Wednesday .. ya'll say a prayer for my family we have had a rough year!
> thanks,
> Jason



Sorry to hear that Jason!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Not a good year so far... buried my uncle last month, buried my self adopted grandmother yesterday and now an aunt will be buried Wednesday .. ya'll say a prayer for my family we have had a rough year!
> thanks,
> Jason



Sorry about that brother. You've got it.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Not a good year so far... buried my uncle last month, buried my self adopted grandmother yesterday and now an aunt will be buried Wednesday .. ya'll say a prayer for my family we have had a rough year!
> thanks,
> Jason



You got it Jason.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Not a good year so far... buried my uncle last month, buried my self adopted grandmother yesterday and now an aunt will be buried Wednesday .. ya'll say a prayer for my family we have had a rough year!
> thanks,
> Jason


dang, that's rough, sending them your way, darlin'.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2012)

Seems like it's been rough all around lately. Maybe we're just gettin that age where this stuff is to be expected.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seems like it's been rough all around lately. Maybe we're just gettin that age where this stuff is to be expected.



I lost my mom in 1982.  My dad is 75 and I only get to see him 2 or 3 times per year.  I sure wish I was closer to him.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seems like it's been rough all around lately. Maybe we're just gettin that age where this stuff is to be expected.


Yep, but it doesn't get any easier to deal with it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright its getting to sad in here, i'm going home, Keebs you want to ride? Later ya'll


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for you n the family Jason


----------



## Keebs (Sep 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright its getting to sad in here, i'm going home, Keebs you want to ride? Later ya'll


 Duh, of course!


SnowHunter said:


> Thoughts and prayers for you n the family Jason


Hi Snowy, bye Snowy!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Duh, of course!
> 
> Hi Snowy, bye Snowy!!!!!



Nice drive by  taking tips from me?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Nice drive by  taking tips from me?



Hey Sis !!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Bro!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2012)

evening, people!
Think i'll try to cook fajita's tonight for supper.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Wingman! Fajitas sounds yummy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Not a good year so far... buried my uncle last month, buried my self adopted grandmother yesterday and now an aunt will be buried Wednesday .. ya'll say a prayer for my family we have had a rough year!
> thanks,
> Jason










Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seems like it's been rough all around lately. Maybe we're just gettin that age where this stuff is to be expected.






The hits just keep on coming brudders and sistas,  our thoughts,prayers and condolences to all your families.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman! Fajitas sounds yummy!



Da wimmens overruled me. They don't want peppers and onions.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Da wimmens overruled me. They don't want peppers and onions.





That's the best part!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, wimmins . . .




Gotta BIG pot of venison chili brewing, and it's gonna gonna be smokin HOT !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> That's the best part!


I agree. Sigh......


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, wimmins . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great, bro!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Pork chops smothered and baked, mashed taters w queso blanco and pan drippins, nom nom nom


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Pork chops smothered and baked, mashed taters w queso blanco and pan drippins, nom nom nom







Daaaaaaaaang, SnowieHawtMomma, can I have sum of yo drippins ????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr, wife sez I can't have any chili (she doesn't like fireworks)  so I'm having a LOADED baked potato, with ground venison, cheese, bacon, sour cream , and butta!!!!


See ya'll in da moanin !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaang, SnowieHawtMomma, can I have sum of yo drippins ????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2012)

That snake ain`t venomous.
Stay off the property line.
A shot of vinegar will work.
That snake is venomous.
Don`t touch that, it causes a rash.
That non-venomous snake still hurts when it bites.
My chili recipe is in the Outdoor Cafe.
One caliber is good as the next.
Bullet placement is the key.
Wool felt hat from Labor Day till Memorial Day.
Straw hat the rest of the time.
Longhandles with the wool hat.
Good bourbon fixes a lot.
Don`t overcook steaks or deer meat.
Forgiveness beats askin` permission.
(most of the time)
Redbellies are the best in freshwater.
Trout, mullet, grouper, and flounder in saltwater.
Purplehull peas and home grown maters are the best.
You can kill just as many deer without bait.
Watch where you puttin` your feet.
I just don`t know?
My black panther challenge still stands.

That oughter about cover it. See ya`ll in a couple of years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2012)

When you don't draw on the computer for a month it makes you dang cross-eyed after a few hours, even with the new prescription spectacles....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Rough night Nick?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought yer eyes did that naturally Bro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2012)

Just walked in.  Long day.  Coffee will be a welcome refreshment in the morning.

Thanks for the update NIC


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2012)

Long day, just ate supper, shower and bed necessary.....see y'all later.


----------



## slip (Sep 10, 2012)

Man what a day ... eating now for the first time all day (stomach still in bad shape) ... ended up working from 12 to 10:30 ... My cart pusher got hit in the parking lot, and i was maybe 5 feet away ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 11, 2012)

How can the weekend be so far off?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll take a double Beam to start 2ferTuesday. Now wheres the other side of my head.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How can the weekend be so far off?



No kidding. Doin the latte thing this morning. Maybe that'll start the day off better..


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 11, 2012)

Mornin Drivelers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2012)

mornin everyone


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2012)

Maybe I should spike my coffee, at least then I'd have an excuse to feel so awful. 

Morning y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2012)

Goodmorning Gon drivelers. Sure didnt want to roll out of bed this morning.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Goodmorning Gon drivelers. Sure didnt want to roll out of bed this morning.



Try this, put yo feet on the floor first, then stand up. Don't hurt near as bad as rollin out and hittin the floor face first. oh, mornin boyz n gurlz.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2012)

tuner salad samichez....mmmmmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2012)

Feet first , got it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How can the weekend be so far off?


 I know, really!



Hankus said:


> I'll take a double Beam to start 2ferTuesday. Now wheres the other side of my head.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding. Doin the latte thing this morning. Maybe that'll start the day off better..


I'll take a capa........capu.......... one of them "chino" things!


pstrahin said:


> Mornin Drivelers.





blood on the ground said:


> mornin everyone





SnowHunter said:


> Maybe I should spike my coffee, at least then I'd have an excuse to feel so awful.
> 
> Morning y'all!


 Mornin sista........ 'nother drive by, got concession money to count, a deposit to make & figure time cards.......... sure hope today flys!


mudracing101 said:


> Goodmorning Gon drivelers. Sure didnt want to roll out of bed this morning.





Hornet22 said:


> Try this, put yo_* feet on the floor first, then stand up*_. Don't hurt near as bad as rollin out and hittin the floor face first. oh, mornin boyz n gurlz.


 NOW ya tell me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

'Moanin !!!  Today's my Friday !!! 




Ya hate me dontcha ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin !!!  Today's my Friday !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes, now go check your email.........


----------



## baldfish (Sep 11, 2012)

what up strangers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

baldfish said:


> what up strangers



CHARLIEEEEEEE !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin !!!  Today's my Friday !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate.. no. A lil jealous maybe. That is unless you worked the weekend ,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

baldfish said:


> what up strangers





Miguel Cervantes said:


> CHARLIEEEEEEE !!!!


 you, you, you, took da words right outta my mouth!!!!!!!

HEY B,B & B Bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> CHARLIEEEEEEE !!!!





Keebs said:


> you, you, you, took da words right outta my mouth!!!!!!!
> 
> HEY B,B & B Bro!!!!!!!!!!



You two staying outta trouble or you being like me and staying in it all the time


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2012)

Moanin.....headin out shortly to my brothers again! Just glad it isn't hot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

baldfish said:


> You two staying outta trouble or you being like me and staying in it all the time



I'm neutral, not getting in it, but not getting out of it either..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

baldfish said:


> You two staying outta trouble or you being like me and staying in it all the time


 yes


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....headin out shortly to my brothers again! Just glad it isn't hot.


  you sure are taking a while to get that done....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes, now go check your email.........











baldfish said:


> what up strangers





Hey bro baldie !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes
> 
> you sure are taking a while to get that done....



Tryin not to beat him over there 3 days in a row  

Left from over there @ 10:30 pm last night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin not to beat him over there 3 days in a row
> 
> Left from over there @ 10:30 pm last night



He must have a sexy hawt neighbor with a hot tub...


----------



## baldfish (Sep 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm neutral, not getting in it, but not getting out of it either..



fair enough



Keebs said:


> yes
> 
> you sure are taking a while to get that done....



figured that Sweetie



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bro baldie !!!



What up Quack when we drankin again


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey,drivelers - wassup?

Hey,Charlie.Long time,no see. The bad guys behaving? Hope you're going to FPG.I nominate you for Deejay! You're a Southern rock pro.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin not to beat him over there 3 days in a row
> 
> Left from over there @ 10:30 pm last night


 You're a good brother!


baldfish said:


> figured that Sweetie


 you know me too well, bro!


crackerdave said:


> Hey,drivelers - wassup?
> 
> Hey,Charlie.Long time,no see. The bad guys behaving? Hope you're going to FPG.I nominate you for Deejay! You're a Southern rock pro.


 HEY DAVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

baldfish said:


> fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hope to see you at FPG !!!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 11, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Hey,drivelers - wassup?
> 
> Hey,Charlie.Long time,no see. The bad guys behaving? Hope you're going to FPG.I nominate you for Deejay! You're a Southern rock pro.




I may try and showup to stir the pot


----------



## baldfish (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope to see you at FPG !!!




And I hope to see Dawn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

baldfish said:


> And I hope to see Dawn






I'll be sure and remind her to get a fresh pedicure . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2012)

Later y'all....have a good one!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

baldfish said:


> And I hope to see Dawn



I talked to her yesterday. She told me to come down twice a week from here on out for a hair cut.


----------



## baldfish (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be sure and remind her to get a fresh pedicure . . .



Thanks buddy!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I talked to her yesterday. She told me to come down twice a week from here on out for a hair cut.



Hmmmmm


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2012)

whad i miss?


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 11, 2012)

baldfish said:


> what up strangers





Miguel Cervantes said:


> CHARLIEEEEEEE !!!!





Keebs said:


> you, you, you, took da words right outta my mouth!!!!!!!
> 
> HEY B,B & B Bro!!!!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....headin out shortly to my brothers again! Just glad it isn't hot.





crackerdave said:


> Hey,drivelers - wassup?
> 
> Hey,Charlie.Long time,no see. The bad guys behaving? Hope you're going to FPG.I nominate you for Deejay! You're a Southern rock pro.



Howdy everyone.   Please keep me in your thoughts...I'm in a downward spiral and I haven't hit bottom yet!      Hopefully this funk will pass!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everyone.   Please keep me in your thoughts...I'm in a downward spiral and I haven't hit bottom yet!      Hopefully this funk will pass!





Sending good vibes your way brother !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everyone.   Please keep me in your thoughts...I'm in a downward spiral and I haven't hit bottom yet!      Hopefully this funk will pass!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheeken breast, smashed taters and corn.  Mighty Fine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Smothered poke chops (rice,gravy and shrooms) fresh green beans and daggum butter beans AGAIN !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everyone.   Please keep me in your thoughts...I'm in a downward spiral and I haven't hit bottom yet!      Hopefully this funk will pass!



Here ya' go.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Cheeken breast, smashed taters and corn.  Mighty Fine.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Smothered poke chops (rice,gravy and shrooms) fresh green beans and daggum butter beans AGAIN !!!!


Carter's chicken, left over corn on the cob & steamed broccoli & cheese.......... ok and a bite here & there of LilD's loaded fries she just brought in..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 11, 2012)

Howdy folks!

Gonna be PB & J's and cheetos round about 1!

Man these cool mornings make me want to play hooky from work BADDDDD!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Cheeken breast, smashed taters and corn.  Mighty Fine.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Smothered poke chops (rice,gravy and shrooms) fresh green beans and daggum butter beans AGAIN !!!!





Keebs said:


> Carter's chicken, left over corn on the cob & steamed broccoli & cheese.......... ok and a bite here & there of LilD's loaded fries she just brought in..



It's too early to be eaten supper


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Gonna be PB & J's and cheetos round about 1!
> 
> Man these cool mornings make me want to play hooky from work BADDDDD!





blood on the ground said:


> It's too early to be eaten supper


----------



## slip (Sep 11, 2012)

Man i hope my gut lets up and lets me work easy today. I worked from 12am to 10:30pm yesterday with it but it was TUFF

Oh yeah, and i hope no more fools send my cart pusher for a short flight again .... Imma be ticked if they break that thing and i gotta do it all by hand.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm SOOOOOOOOO sweepy . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm SOOOOOOOOO sweepy . . .



Kwit complainin....its your Friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Kwit complainin....its your Friday.













still sleepy...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Man i hope my gut lets up and lets me work easy today. I worked from 12am to 10:30pm yesterday with it but it was TUFF
> 
> Oh yeah, and i hope no more fools send my cart pusher for a short flight again .... Imma be ticked if they break that thing and i gotta do it all by hand.










Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm SOOOOOOOOO sweepy . . .


 me too!


pstrahin said:


> Kwit complainin....its your Friday.


 Hey that's RIGHT!


Hooked On Quack said:


> still sleepy...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Snowy............. I found your kitten!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2012)

Soup and salad at Chili's , watchin my figure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Soup and salad at Chili's , watchin my figure.



 bikini never looked so good mud


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Snowy............. I found your kitten!!!!!!



 darn kitty was in the coffee pot again, want she?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2012)

Man , this lil cool snap makes me want to take some time off and live in the woods


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Rough night Nick?





Thank you, Snow.  

Just ponderin` the human race, a little bit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2012)

kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> kang


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Snowy............. I found your kitten!!!!!!!!!!





Then whooos is this.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

4 mo hours !! ~!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



quitcherlaughin........I say ,I say quitcherlaughin


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2012)

alright idjits ya'll can have it for today....I got a date with my daughter and a horton cross bow... I will be takin her to the finest deer stand I have.. back strap fever baby!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> alright idjits ya'll can have it for today....I got a date with my daughter and a horton cross bow... I will be takin her to the finest deer stand I have.. back strap fever baby!!!!



Good luck, BOG! Hope y'all twhack one!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 mo hours !! ~!



2 more hours!

Then I get to do it again tomorrow


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> alright idjits ya'll can have it for today....I got a date with my daughter and a horton cross bow... I will be takin her to the finest deer stand I have.. back strap fever baby!!!!



Good luck, enjoy it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

I think there's sumpin wrong with my innards . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think there's sumpin wrong with my brainards . . .



Fixed it for ya.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Fixed it for ya.....





I think my innards are where my brainards spose to be . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Soup and salad at Chili's , watchin my figure.





blood on the ground said:


> bikini never looked so good mud





SnowHunter said:


> darn kitty was in the coffee pot again, want she?





mudracing101 said:


> Man , this lil cool snap makes me want to take some time off and live in the woods





blood on the ground said:


> kang





pstrahin said:


> Then whooos is this.


 that is just RONG!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 mo hours !! ~!





blood on the ground said:


> alright idjits ya'll can have it for today....I got a date with my daughter and a horton cross bow... I will be takin her to the finest deer stand I have.. back strap fever baby!!!!


 Good Luck!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> 2 more hours!
> 
> Then I get to do it again tomorrow


 me too, darlin', me too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I think there's sumpin wrong with my innards . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think there's sumpin wrong with my boy WillC2413 . . .







Hooked On Quack said:


> I think my innards are where my brainards spose to be . . .



I know what you mean. I get that way when I drink a quart of whiskey!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Anybody heard from Seth ???  Wonder if he's back in YDC??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Seth ???  Wonder if he's back in YDC??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Who all is coming to FPG ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who all is coming to FPG ???


 workin on it...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> workin on it...........






Whoooooooooooot !!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who all is coming to FPG ???



FPG = Fall Primitive Gathering?

Does that mean huntin style or heritage?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who all is coming to FPG ???



Doubtful, but possible.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> FPG = Fall Primitive Gathering?
> 
> Does that mean huntin style or heritage?


yes


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Doubtful, but possible.


car pool? wagon train? convoy?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes
> 
> car pool? wagon train? convoy?



Maaaaaaaybeeee!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

For those of ya'll that have never attended one of our "Gatherings" they are ALOT of fun !!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For those of ya'll that have never attended one of our "Gatherings" they are ALOT of fun !!!!



I am gonna try to work this out. I would like to meet ya'll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am gonna try to work this out. I would like to meet ya'll.





We're even more entertaining in person !!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're even more entertaining in person !!!!



Just leave the cheeken mask and the twista at home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Fiber bar + butterbeans = Da Debbil . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who all is coming to FPG ???



dont know yet.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Just leave the cheeken mask and the twista at home.


 THAT is the BEST PART!!!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> dont know yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THAT is the BEST PART!!!!!!!!!!



Lets go home and we will talk about it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sending good vibes your way brother !!!





Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya' go.



Thanks y'all...keep em coming!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets go home and we will talk about it.


ok!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 11, 2012)

contrary to what yall may be thankin' I have not vanished off the face of the earth. 

I have been workin waaayyyy to much 

I will swing back by to catch up when I can. Yall behave.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> contrary to what yall may be thankin' I have not vanished off the face of the earth.
> 
> I have been workin waaayyyy to much
> 
> I will swing back by to catch up when I can. Yall behave.





Love that sig line !!! 





Lil mo than an hour to go, gotta couple of ice cold BL's waiting on me . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2012)

who, what, when, why, where, how?
Thinking some fried turkey beast nuggets, cream pea's, ad some rice and gravy for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> who, what, when, why, where, how?
> Thinking some fried turkey beast nuggets, cream pea's, ad some rice and gravy for supper.






Venison chili and beer . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Venison chili and beer . . .



Chili gets better with age.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Chili gets better with age.



You mean the older he gets the more he'll like it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Chili gets better with age.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean the older he gets the more he'll like it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean the older he gets the more he'll like it?



something like that.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Jus beer


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2012)

"Whiskey! I said whiskey!"


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> "Whiskey! I said whiskey!"



rough day, Snowbabe?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> "Whiskey! I said whiskey!"



Good heavens somebody get the woman a drink ...  

What's up sista??    Oh and Hey all the rest of ya'll idjits!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good heavens somebody get the woman a drink ...
> 
> What's up sista??    Oh and Hey all the rest of ya'll idjits!



Hey good lookin'! 


 I swear it seems like we MAY just have a fall/winter after all. It felt so good out there this morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> "Whiskey! I said whiskey!"




Coming right up yo Hawtness . . . 





Tag-a-long said:


> Good heavens somebody get the woman a drink ...
> 
> What's up sista??    Oh and Hey all the rest of ya'll idjits!






I'm affend . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> "Whiskey! I said whiskey!"





For you, Miss...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2012)

Evenin peoples!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Well.....beer an cookies. Yall stayin uncaught in here


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2012)

these nightly slowdowns are driving me crazy again. It sux just sitting here looking at a blank page for minute after minute....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

FINALLY HEALED UP ENOUGH TO DRAW MY OL PSE  Now where to sit Saturday


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> these nightly slowdowns are driving me crazy again. It sux just sitting here looking at a blank page for minute after minute....



I know you right there


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> rough day, Snowbabe?





Tag-a-long said:


> Good heavens somebody get the woman a drink ...
> 
> What's up sista??    Oh and Hey all the rest of ya'll idjits!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Coming right up yo Hawtness . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> For you, Miss...


Thanks y'all!.was actually quoting from War.Wagon  but I'll take the drink just the same 

How y'all doin this fine evenin?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey good lookin'!
> 
> 
> I swear it seems like we MAY just have a fall/winter after all. It felt so good out there this morning!



  Nice ain't it!  I sure am enjoying it.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm affend . . .



wut??   



Nicodemus said:


> For you, Miss...



I'll take a shot of that second one ...  



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin peoples!!



Jeffro!     




(hey!)  



rhbama3 said:


> these nightly slowdowns are driving me crazy again. It sux just sitting here looking at a blank page for minute after minute....



Every night ... hate to leave good company but it just gets on my nerves too much to hang around!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks y'all!.was actually quoting from War.Wagon :rofl; but I'll take the drink just the same
> 
> How y'all doin this fine evenin?



Better than expected since I can now draw my bow


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Nice ain't it!  I sure am enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Nice ain't it!  I sure am enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey there Ms Tag!!! Mine is loading ok tonight for some reason  Knock on wood


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks y'all!.was actually quoting from War.Wagon :rofl; but I'll take the drink just the same
> 
> How y'all doin this fine evenin?



Well you ought to know better than to come in HERE ordering a drink and not getting a response!  Glad you're OK though.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2012)

You'd think I woulda figured that out by now..how ya doin Tag sista?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 11, 2012)

Bleah.

Long day.

Had to report a teacher to her superior. 

LOTS OF TEARS.

Didn't quit though. 

They're gonna have to drag my behind off campus, before I quit.

Not even gonna bother with homework tonight. I'm drained.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bleah.
> 
> Long day.
> 
> ...



Uh Oh!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> You'd think I woulda figured that out by now..how ya doin Tag sista?



Fair enough I reckon. 



Sugar Plum said:


> Bleah.
> 
> Long day.
> 
> ...



Girl you ain't been in school long enough for this kinda drama yet!  Suck it up and get that homework done!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh!!!



Tons and TONS of issues with mid terms today. It was a two part. Half written, half lab stuff. EVERYONE failed the lab part. Not because we're stupid and didn't study, but because she never taught us. And it's supposed to amount to 30% of our final grade. 

On top of that, she's an idiot. There's a bunch more to it, but I'm done being mad. I just can't wait until next Tues. The big boss will be sitting in on the class


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2012)

Ladies, consider me ya`lls most humble and obedient servant.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Girl you ain't been in school long enough for this kinda drama yet!  Suck it up and get that homework done!



I couldn't agree with you more! But, it's a tech school, and the teacher is on a power trip cause "I have MY license, I could care less about y'all" (her exact words) Uh, isn't she supposed to be helping us earn ours?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bleah.
> 
> Long day.
> 
> ...






Sik 'em gal friend !!!!  Miss ya !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies, consider me ya`lls most humble and obedient servant.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bleah.
> 
> Long day.
> 
> ...



drink, google hw, hangover an bad 'tube in class tomorow


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sik 'em gal friend !!!!  Miss ya !!!



I miss y'all too. Hope they don't mind the tread on those tires they're under


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



don't mind if I do ...    How you reckon it'll mix with cough medicine (just a single shot this time) 



Nicodemus said:


> Ladies, consider me ya`lls most humble and obedient servant.



  We are a might outta sorts tonight ain't we??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> drink, google hw, hangover an bad 'tube in class tomorow





I need to be alert tomorrow, the good teachers are actually going to be teaching us stuff. 

I'll wait til the next time I have that, uh, not so good teacher...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Tons and TONS of issues with mid terms today. It was a two part. Half written, half lab stuff. EVERYONE failed the lab part. Not because we're stupid and didn't study, but because she never taught us. And it's supposed to amount to 30% of our final grade.
> 
> On top of that, she's an idiot. There's a bunch more to it, but I'm done being mad. I just can't wait until next Tues. The big boss will be sitting in on the class



Went through something very similar when I was in school. Had a mid term exam and everyone failed it. I had the highest grade in the class.....a 50  A bunch of students did much worse and wound up filing a complaint with the dept.  The issue was semi-resolved.....we still had her for the rest of the semester 

I have no idea where the material for that exam came from....it sure wasn't her lectures or chapters we covered


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> don't mind if I do ...    How you reckon it'll mix with cough medicine (just a single shot this time)
> 
> 
> 
> We are a might outta sorts tonight ain't we??





I`m just in one of them gentlemanly spells this evenin`, Miss Elaine. I do hope you are well...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> don't mind if I do ...    How you reckon it'll mix with cough medicine (just a single shot this time)
> 
> 
> 
> We are a might outta sorts tonight ain't we??



likker an cough syrup mean good sleep  Set the alarm on LOUD 



Sugar Plum said:


> I need to be alert tomorrow, the good teachers are actually going to be teaching us stuff.
> 
> I'll wait til the next time I have that, uh, not so good teacher...



well that was my answer at all times when I had none


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2012)

Time to eat sumpin......


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> don't mind if I do ...    How you reckon it'll mix with cough medicine (just a single shot this time)
> 
> 
> 
> We are a might outta sorts tonight ain't we??



I think that's an understatement!  

Plum, heres to next tuesday getting here asap!

Hankus still having troubles with the shoulder?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m just in one of them gentlemanly spells this evenin`, Miss Elaine. I do hope you are well...



send 2 shots of whatever you been drankin north 





ain no way I could stand much as you done swilled up


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> send 2 shots of whatever you been drankin north
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Can`t. I kilt the last of the bottle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

Evenin folks. Looks like I'm missin the party. Why didn't someone call me to come on over here?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I think that's an understatement!
> 
> Plum, heres to next tuesday getting here asap!
> 
> Hankus still having troubles with the shoulder?



Umm well



Hankus said:


> FINALLY HEALED UP ENOUGH TO DRAW MY OL PSE  Now where to sit Saturday



Not as bad as it was but not healed either. I'd say 70% or so


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies, consider me ya`lls most humble and obedient servant.




Nic's drunk . . .




Tag-a-long said:


> don't mind if I do ...    How you reckon it'll mix with cough medicine (just a single shot this time)
> 
> 
> 
> We are a might outta sorts tonight ain't we??




Cough syrup, rum, and honey, honey . . . 





Nicodemus said:


> I`m just in one of them gentlemanly spells this evenin`, Miss Elaine. I do hope you are well...





Okay, I'm guessing Nic's at the lakehouse, with no supervision, and sipping on some Makers Mark, ice only . . .


Don't band me bro !!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t. I kilt the last of the bottle.



well it happens 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin folks. Looks like I'm missin the party. Why didn't someone call me to come on over here?



figgeered you was huntin up Iowa a 140 bow buck or somethin as likely


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m just in one of them gentlemanly spells this evenin`, Miss Elaine. I do hope you are well...



Well thank ya kindly ... still hacking but other than that I shouldn't complain.  



Jeff C. said:


> Time to eat sumpin......


Me too, just dunno what yet.  That cough syrup and likker Hankie was talking about earlier is sounding mighty tempting.  



Hankus said:


> send 2 shots of whatever you been drankin north



^^^^^^ this!



Nicodemus said:


> Can`t. I kilt the last of the bottle.



Dadgummit 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin folks. Looks like I'm missin the party. Why didn't someone call me to come on over here?



Hugh!






(hey!)


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm guessing Nic's at the lakehouse, with no supervision, and sipping on some Makers Mark, ice only . . .



sounds like a safe bet or a good challenge


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ms. Tag..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> well it happens
> 
> 
> 
> figgeered you was huntin up Iowa a 140 bow buck or somethin as likely



In my dreams. I'm so poor I can't even pay attention..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In my dreams. I'm so poor I can't even pay attention..



Well he's got 10k an apperantly nobody bak home in Iowa likes him, figgered mebbe you could lighten his wallet. I'll fake a squatch encounter at dusk an you convince him that the squatch ran his deer off. Sound like a plan


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cough syrup, rum, and honey, honey . . .
> 
> Okay, I'm guessing Nic's at the lakehouse, with no supervision, and sipping on some Makers Mark, ice only . . .
> 
> ...



Hey .. I think I have most of those!  

I think you might be right about Nic!  

Hey Nic.... you coming to FPG????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2012)

Later friends, gotta go kick da dog and beat da wife . . .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

HEY UNK expect a call tomorow


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic's drunk . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Settin` here in Lee County. Might go back down there in a day or two.  



Tag-a-long said:


> Hey .. I think I have most of those!
> 
> I think you might be right about Nic!
> 
> Hey Nic.... you coming to FPG????




No garantees, but I am gonna try to make an appearance. Be good to see all ya`ll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2012)

Y'all have a good evenin


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Umm well
> 
> 
> 
> Not as bad as it was but not healed either. I'd say 70% or so



Wooohooooo! Sorry didn't see it, internet at house it shut off so I ain't got no speedy wifi


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good evenin



You know I will


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

Quack called me today and told me since FPG is so close to his house that he's supplying all of the beer for the event, especially since it is so cheap in Warthen....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack called me today and told me since FPG is so close to his house that he's supplying all of the beer for the event, especially since it is so cheap in Warthen....



Thats why I warned him bout my call. In case I can make it he needs a heads up on how much


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Wooohooooo! Sorry didn't see it, internet at house it shut off so I ain't got no speedy wifi



I feel ya, my phone does sqwerly stuff on gon all the time


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

VLK


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Time to call it a night myself. 
Got banned from a USCw football forum, had a good dinner, and ready for a good nights sleep.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Time to call it a night myself.
> Got banned from a USCw football forum, had a good dinner, and ready for a good nights sleep.



How many football forums you been banned from??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> How many football forums you been banned from??



He doesn't worry about it too much. He registers on them with the screen name; "Ol Red".


----------



## slip (Sep 11, 2012)

Howdy all ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> How many football forums you been banned from??



Too many to remember.
All i did was ask:
 Did you trojan men know Coach Orgeron used to sell Hummers?
Hope to see you in January! Pookie

What do i get for an answer?
You have been permanently banned from this board.
A ban has been issued on your IP address


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Howdy all ...



what up, Slip?
Got interested in the news so not in bed yet.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He doesn't worry about it too much. He registers on them with the screen name; "Ol Red".







rhbama3 said:


> Too many to remember.
> All i did was ask:
> Did you trojan men know Coach Orgeron used to sell Hummers?
> Hope to see you in January! Pookie
> ...







rhbama3 said:


> what up, Slip?
> Got interested in the news so not in bed yet.



Watching Sons of Anarchy ..... again!


----------



## slip (Sep 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> what up, Slip?
> Got interested in the news so not in bed yet.


Not much, just got off work, eating some grub and tossing the ball with flossie. Real nice outside tonight.



Tag-a-long said:


> Watching Sons of Anarchy ..... again!



Me too ... well, for the first time.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Not much, just got off work, eating some grub and tossing the ball with flossie. Real nice outside tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too ... well, for the first time.



Well I won't give away the ending but don't fall asleep!  It's worth the wait!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2012)

crashed early last night, but up at regular time today.

need coffee !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

Sheesh, tried to get a cup but the forum shut down for maintenance before I could grab the pot. OK, ready for that coffee now...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning gobble an MC


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2012)

mornin folks!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 12, 2012)

mornin folks.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning y'all!


----------



## huntinstuff (Sep 12, 2012)

Well looky here. Good morning to all the fine drivelers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Morning gobble an MC





blood on the ground said:


> mornin folks!





pstrahin said:


> mornin folks.





SnowHunter said:


> Morning y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Well looky here. Good morning to all the fine drivelers.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2012)

well since I'm here mite as well do something


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2012)

mornin gon


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> crashed early last night, but up at regular time today.
> 
> need coffee !!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh, tried to get a cup but the forum shut down for maintenance before I could grab the pot. OK, ready for that coffee now...


 slowin down, huh? 


Hankus said:


> Morning gobble an MC


Hiya!


blood on the ground said:


> mornin folks!


Mernin!


pstrahin said:


> mornin folks.


Mornin!


SnowHunter said:


> Morning y'all!


Mornin, Sista!


huntinstuff said:


> Well looky here. Good morning to all the fine drivelers.


 Hey stranger!


Hankus said:


> well since I'm here mite as well do something


 whut ya gonna do?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin gon


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2012)

fried green tumayters rule!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> fried green tumayters rule!



 love me some fried green maters


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2012)

Mornin.....fixin to head back to the grindin stone!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>





blood on the ground said:


> fried green tumayters rule!


 oh yeah!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....fixin to head back to the grindin stone!!


 I sure will be glad when ya'll get finished!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I sure will be glad when ya'll get finished!



my puter must be broke....yer avatar aint movin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mornin friends and neighbors. 

So..................how many horses do YA'LL see in Keebs avi


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> my puter must be broke....yer avatar aint movin


 it ain't 'sposed to........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin friends and neighbors.
> 
> So..................how many horses do YA'LL see in Keebs avi


 THANK YOU for noticing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I sure will be glad when ya'll get finished!



It's gonna be a while, we've all but gutted that house. So much drywall damage that we are just cutting out the bad and replacing with new. Then yesterday, while attempting to unstick a couple of the top section of the double hung windows we broke a couple of the tracks. Those are gonna need replacing, thinking about replacing every window now plus all the doors. Still removing wallpaper in the two bathrooms....slow process  

New roof and repairs will be done maybe the end of this week by roofer. A/C next week. He was going to use the old trim and baseboards we pulled off, but now thinking about going back with new.

With our schedule that is coming up fast, we'll be working on the house a few days here and there around that.

The Jag is loving it though, getting up and having somewhere to go and something to do. He's keeping 
everything clean as we go. If he get's caught up he's standing by with a broom and dust pan or a shop vac. You throw something down and he's picking it up before it hits the ground


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2012)

CYL!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!!



See ya Jeff.

Come on Friday.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It's gonna be a while, we've all but gutted that house. So much drywall damage that we are just cutting out the bad and replacing with new. Then yesterday, while attempting to unstick a couple of the top section of the double hung windows we broke a couple of the tracks. Those are gonna need replacing, thinking about replacing every window now plus all the doors. Still removing wallpaper in the two bathrooms....slow process
> 
> New roof and repairs will be done maybe the end of this week by roofer. A/C next week. He was going to use the old trim and baseboards we pulled off, but now thinking about going back with new.
> 
> ...





pstrahin said:


> See ya Jeff.
> 
> Come on Friday.


 Yeah!............. oh wait......... don't matter, I'll be busy putting up pear relish........... can you say "chopping party"??


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2012)

I can't get much of anything to load this morning, grr.

Guess thats my cue to go out and be productive and work on the truck  
Anyone got 5 gallons of 15-40 to spare?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2012)

I can't get much of anything to load this morning, grr.

Guess thats my cue to go out and be productive and work on the truck  
Anyone got 5 gallons of 15-40 to spare?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 12, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I can't get much of anything to load this morning, grr.
> 
> Guess thats my cue to go out and be productive and work on the truck
> Anyone got 5 gallons of 15-40 to spare?





SnowHunter said:


> I can't get much of anything to load this morning, grr.
> 
> Guess thats my cue to go out and be productive and work on the truck
> Anyone got 5 gallons of 15-40 to spare?



Any reason you posted this twice?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yeah!............. oh wait......... don't matter, I'll be busy putting up pear relish........... can you say "chopping party"??



sure wish I had........never mind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> HEY UNK expect a call tomorow










Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack called me today and told me since FPG is so close to his house that he's supplying all of the beer for the event, especially since it is so cheap in Warthen....





Hankus said:


> Thats why I warned him bout my call. In case I can make it he needs a heads up on how much






If we get a good enough turn out I'll supply 4 cases of beer.

That should get neph thru Friday night . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2012)

Yay it finally posted! Stupid phone, sorry for the double tap  took me a few hours grrrr


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Any reason you posted this twice?



Cuz I'm good like that


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 12, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Cuz I'm good like that



  I'm just funnin wit ya.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Any reason you posted this twice?


'cause she can..............


blood on the ground said:


> sure wish I had........never mind





Hooked On Quack said:


> If we get a good enough turn out I'll supply 4 cases of beer.





SnowHunter said:


> Yay it finally posted! Stupid phone, sorry for the double tap  took me a few hours grrrr


 I just thought you had run outta coffee.......


SnowHunter said:


> Cuz I'm good like that




Left over HBHLasagna, corn on da cob, cheese & broccoli & garlic bbq bread.............. I need a nap 'for I even start!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 12, 2012)

Some kinda rice an chicken dish.  It hit da spot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2012)

Egg and link sausage biscuit = brunch . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'm just funnin wit ya.


Really I couldn't tell... Not fluent in sarcasm   watch out for lightening!


Keebs said:


> 'cause she can..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never never ever ruin out of coffee bwahaha 

Frozen burritos...bleckb but better then nuthin!

Time to see about finishing putting the truck back together and we'll see how many more broken wires I find


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2012)

Jal. and cheese deer sausage and mac with cheese.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jal. and cheese deer sausage and mac with cheese.



And, you are Kang..........again.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 I knew it!



pstrahin said:


> And, you are Kang..........again.


 wanna bet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jal. and cheese deer sausage and mac with cheese.



St. Paul's rice made wiff deer sausage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> St. Paul's rice made wiff deer sausage.





Hi !!!


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2012)

Been a lil while since i slept in this late ... sho was nice though


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!!



HI back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

Howdy folks... I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack...


----------



## huntinstuff (Sep 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> St. Paul's rice made wiff deer sausage.



That makes me horngry!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Been a lil while since i slept in this late ... sho was nice though





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy folks... I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack...





huntinstuff said:


> That makes me horngry!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2012)

What to do ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do ???



Go shoot me a couple of dozen doves. My freezer is empty.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do ???





rhbama3 said:


> Go shoot me a couple of dozen doves. My freezer is empty.


 I like doves...............


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2012)

Nathan stole my wire striper/crimper pliers grrrr 

How y'all doing?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do ???



Drank


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Drank



wassup HD ? Glad someone is lurkin in here. I finally show up after a couple weeks of being AWOL and errybody is out of the room. 

Oh well...a drank do sound good...finally 2 days off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2012)

dijaw miss me? 

KEEBS!... the messican is hittin me again in the weather thread!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dijaw miss me?
> 
> KEEBS!... the messican is hittin me again in the weather thread!!!



Howdy blood


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Nathan stole my wire striper/crimper pliers grrrr
> 
> How y'all doing?


Got er'y body's checks in, now to see if they'll send them out......
 now I gotta do acct's payable.......


hdm03 said:


> Drank


 duh, that's a given, well, that & talk on the phone....


Sterlo58 said:


> wassup HD ? Glad someone is lurkin in here. I finally show up after a couple weeks of being AWOL and errybody is out of the room.
> 
> Oh well...a drank do sound good...finally 2 days off.


 Hey, Hey, HEY!



blood on the ground said:


> dijaw miss me?
> 
> KEEBS!... the messican is hittin me again in the weather thread!!!


 duck & weave, darlin', duck & weave!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy blood



whats up? 3pm and time to call it a day....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up? 3pm and time to call it a day....


 2 mo hours!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 2 mo hours!



Hello sweat pea.  I gots 2 days off


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Sterlo.  Will you take me huntin for a 140 class deer and be my friend?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey Sterlo.  Will you take me huntin for a 140 class deer and be my friend?



Sure buddy. Will you buy me a new truck and be my friend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Go shoot me a couple of dozen doves. My freezer is empty.




You ack like a Democrap, always wantin somebody to give ya sumpin . . .




Keebs said:


> I like doves...............




I lick you !!!!  (like)





SnowHunter said:


> Nathan stole my wire striper/crimper pliers grrrr
> 
> How y'all doing?





Choot 'em !!!




hdm03 said:


> Drank






Already on that one Boss !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Already on that one Boss !!!



Howdy brutha Quack...as soon as I pick up Sam from football practice this afternoon I will be joining you. Let the weekend begin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hello sweat pea.  I gots 2 days off





Hooked On Quack said:


> I lick you !!!!  (like)
> 
> Already on that one Boss !!!


 good thing you pointed that out!(both items..)


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> And, you are Kang..........again.


Well son of a gun, danged if i aint,... danged if i aint


Keebs said:


> I knew it!
> 
> 
> wanna bet?


SHut it


mrs. hornet22 said:


> St. Paul's rice made wiff deer sausage.





Sterlo58 said:


> wassup HD ? Glad someone is lurkin in here. I finally show up after a couple weeks of being AWOL and errybody is out of the room.
> 
> Oh well...a drank do sound good...finally 2 days off.


Hey Sterlo


blood on the ground said:


> dijaw miss me?
> 
> KEEBS!... the messican is hittin me again in the weather thread!!!


Well hit back. and nobody likes a tatle tail


Hooked On Quack said:


> You ack like a Democrap, always wantin somebody to give ya sumpin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well son of a gun, danged if i aint,... danged if i aint
> SHut it
> 
> Hey Sterlo
> Well hit back. and nobody likes a tatle tail


 caught up enough for us to get outta heah?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

Teriyaki Cheekun, Tempura veggies, white lice, salat wif ginger dressin, miso soup wif chives n shrooms, californi roll sushi wif pickled ginger and WASABIIIIIIIIIIIIII....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 12, 2012)

Glad Monday is over.: cheers:


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Teriyaki Cheekun, Tempura veggies, white lice, salat wif ginger dressin, miso soup wif chives n shrooms, californi roll sushi wif pickled ginger and WASABIIIIIIIIIIIIII....


 you eatin supper THIS early???????? (although it DOES sound DELISH!)
ok, I'm outta here!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 12, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Glad Monday is over.: cheers:


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> caught up enough for us to get outta heah?



Yep, lets go, see ya'll


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

Thread killer....


HEY QUACK!!!!

You have an email incoming....


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2012)

I needed some .22 rat shot, so i went to the wally world in town and they were out, so then i went to the wally world one town over and they had it .. I asked the guy behind the counter if i could get some and he asked how old i was, i said 18 and i have my ID (i dont look 18...) He said sorry, you gotta be 21 because it can be used in a pistol and we dont pistol ammo to anyone under 21.


So i could buy right now a .22 rifle, but not the ammo to shoot it?? ... yep ... 

What a waste of gas. That aint a law is it? just a stupid walmart policy?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy folks... I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack...



You left?   

another busy day in the books.  quick supper of bacon, eggs and cheese toast.  

This pace has to let up soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You left?
> 
> another busy day in the books.  quick supper of bacon, eggs and cheese toast.
> 
> This pace has to let up soon.



All them chilluns runnin you ragged?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 12, 2012)

Evenin.....gotta go scrub some paint off here directly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All them chilluns runnin you ragged?



That and the new puppy.  had to sting electric fence once I got home.  3 hours.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2012)

Evening y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That and the new puppy.  had to sting electric fence once I got home.  3 hours.



Wow, that's the thing about those hard drivin dogs. Sometimes they're slow learners.. 



SnowHunter said:


> Evening y'all!



Hey baybay...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wow, that's the thing about those hard drivin dogs. Sometimes they're slow learners..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey baybay...



Hey Bro! Sounds like you had quite the supper. You made me hawngry and I already ate


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro! Sounds like you had quite the supper. You made me hawngry and I already ate



I'm glad I ate it early. Unlike Chinese food, Japanese seems to stick with you a lot longer. Maybe the swellin will go down before I go to bed...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2012)

Beer me


----------



## Hankus (Sep 12, 2012)

VLK


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2012)

Thirsty Thursday and I am


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 13, 2012)

One pot down. It is going to be a good morning. 



Morning drivelers.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mornin gang. I have to go to an oral surgeon today to get some work done.  

I will check back later when the pain meds kick in.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2012)

Jus shoot me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus shoot me



Face or chest?  what movie was that from?

Mernin folks..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2012)

mernin idjits.....


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2012)

Mornin everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2012)

Mernin buoys. Where'd Hankus go?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin buoys. Where'd Hankus go?



I thank sum buddy  him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I thank sum buddy  him.



I hope he was doin that low running duck and dodge stuff.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 13, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mornin, draggin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, draggin


 I wonder why?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

_*MORNING!!!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2012)

Moanin too!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wonder why?


 shhhhh


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin too!!



Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> shhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*MORNING!!!!!!!!!*_​







mudracing101 said:


> shhhhh
> 
> 
> Jeffro



Muuuuud!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, draggin


that's what i have said ever since the weddin 


Keebs said:


> _*MORNING!!!!!!!!!*_​



mernin womenz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 get all the paint scraped off?


blood on the ground said:


> mernin womenz


 you sure do know how to hurt a WOMAN's feelings, doncha?


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


I'll pm ya this one!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that's what i have said ever since the weddin
> 
> 
> mernin womenz





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Mornin sir


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get all the paint scraped off?
> 
> you sure do know how to hurt a WOMAN's feelings, doncha?
> 
> I'll pm ya this one!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get all the paint scraped off?
> 
> you sure do know how to hurt a WOMAN's feelings, doncha?
> 
> I'll pm ya this one!



hey,


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hey,


 I do luvs ya Mudster!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I do luvs ya Mudster!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2012)

A'ight.....gonna get outta here. 13 days before we get busy on the road, we've got a lot to do in brother's house. Got all the ceilings primed yesterday. Goin to work on nothing but drywall today, hopefully we can get all that done in the next few days so we can start painting the walls.

Y'all have a good day!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 I really do!


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight.....gonna get outta here. 13 days before we get busy on the road, we've got a lot to do in brother's house. Got all the ceilings primed yesterday. Goin to work on nothing but drywall today, hopefully we can get all that done in the next few days so we can start painting the walls.
> 
> Y'all have a good day!!!


 Later Chief, stay hydrated!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get all the paint scraped off?
> 
> you sure do know how to hurt a WOMAN's feelings, doncha?
> 
> I'll pm ya this one!



she had all her teeth pulled


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> she had all her teeth pulled


 say whut?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 13, 2012)

Is two pots of coffeee to much?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is two pots of coffeee to much?


 for you??? I would think so............. Snowy? naaahhh, it takes that for her feet to hit da ground!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

where'd er'y body go?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> for you??? I would think so............. Snowy? naaahhh, it takes that for her feet to hit da ground!



Getting stuff done quickly. 



Well, I heard Snowy has a caffeine pump much like a diabetic has.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Getting stuff done quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I heard Snowy has a caffeine pump much like a diabetic has.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where'd er'y body go?



im still withya... and i dont call the lil lady draggon... it is all yes deere, yes deer, yes dear.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im still withya... and i dont call the lil lady draggon... it is all yes deere, yes deer, yes dear.


 What she call you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What she call you?



nuthin....

meat loaf, mashed taterz, butter beanz and cown bread!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nuthin....
> 
> meat loaf, mashed taterz, butter beanz and cown bread!!


as in....... "nut-n-honey?" 
I haven't had meat load in for EVER.......... hhhmmm..........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just got back from the oral surgeon. OUCH !!!!!
They used , scalpels, pliers, a drill and a ratchet. Felt like I was gettin my motor overhauled. 

All I can say now is c'mon Lortab and kick in.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> as in....... "nut-n-honey?"
> I haven't had meat load in for EVER.......... hhhmmm..........


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just got back from the oral surgeon. OUCH !!!!!
> They used , scalpels, pliers, a drill and a ratchet. Felt like I was gettin my motor overhauled.
> 
> All I can say now is c'mon Lortab and kick in.



Sorry to hear that.  Hope the meds kick in fast.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just got back from the oral surgeon. OUCH !!!!!
> They used , scalpels, pliers, a drill and a ratchet. Felt like I was gettin my motor overhauled.
> 
> All I can say now is c'mon Lortab and kick in.


either drink a beer or a mt. dew/coke, it'll kick in quicker!


pstrahin said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm back. For a lil bit anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back. For a lil bit anyway.


 WHEN did you come back in??????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHEN did you come back in??????????



Just now , WHY?? What did you do


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just now , WHY?? What did you do








 Me??? nuttin, nuttin at all.................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> either drink a beer or a mt. dew/coke, it'll kick in quicker!
> 
> :



Sounds like the voice of experience.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just checking in and waving my hand to all of you drivelers this morning.  I survived the west Texas hill country and I never want to visit there again.  Just a gazillion acres of game ranches with every type of exotic beast that you could imagine.

Well I always wanted to be in Utopia and I finally made it.  Yep, UTOPIA, Texas.  Very small town with some wonderful people and a little restaurant that had some great tasting food.  I can assure you that this little community was located slap dab in the middle of nowhere.  In fact, it was so far back in the Texas hill country, the Grand Ole Opry didn't get there until Tuesday night.  People said that it hadn't rained in the past year and a half and based on the dryness of the hillsides etc, I believe it too.

Would you believe the speed limit on the smallest country type road was 65-70 mph.  There was no way to drive safely at those speeds especially with the curves around the mountains with no guard rails in sight.  Yesterday, I drove 30 miles on one road and only met 4 other vehicles during that time.  If you have a mechanical problem etc, you are buzzard meat and there were plenty of them circling all around and licking their lips.  

Just glad to be back upon civilization again.  Hope everyone is behaving themselves.  Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds like the voice of experience.


 why yes, yes it is..................


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just checking in and waving my hand to all of you drivelers this morning.  I survived the west Texas hill country and I never want to visit there again.  Just a gazillion acres of game ranches with every type of exotic beast that you could imagine.
> 
> Well I always wanted to be in Utopia and I finally made it.  Yep, UTOPIA, Texas.  Very small town with some wonderful people and a little restaurant that had some great tasting food.  I can assure you that this little community was located slap dab in the middle of nowhere.  In fact, it was so far back in the Texas hill country, the Grand Ole Opry didn't get there until Tuesday night.  People said that it hadn't rained in the past year and a half and based on the dryness of the hillsides etc, I believe it too.
> 
> ...


 pics or we're gonna believe you're hiding out in Augusta somewhere.......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 13, 2012)

PICS are promised for sure when I return.  And speaking of pics.......the movie called, SEVEN DAYS IN UTOPIA was filmed in this small town and premiered September 2011.  Robert Duvall was the star of this film.  We met several of the characters of this movie when we ate lunch at the Lost Maple Cafe where some of this movie was filmed.  I will have to check out this movie when I get home.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2012)

Cubed steak rice an gravy


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2012)

I would rather be


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Cubed steak rice an gravy


 that sounds good............... come on deer season, I need steak in da freezer!!


blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be


shoe shopping?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that sounds good............... come on deer season, I need steak in da freezer!!
> 
> shoe shopping?



it is deer season 

and NO not shoe shoppin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2012)

clean up on aisle 4 . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> clean up on aisle 4 . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> clean up on aisle 4 . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it is deer season
> 
> and NO not shoe shoppin



Purse shoppin then?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it is deer season
> 
> and NO not shoe shoppin


 your loss, some of the guys here make a weekend event of it..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> clean up on aisle 4 . . .


uh-ohhh.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Purse shoppin then?


 some folks ya just can't help...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> some folks ya just can't help...............


What does this have to do with Quack?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What does this have to do with Quack?


 nuttin to do with Quack, other than he knows the BEST shoe shopping shops in the state (and outta state too)........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2012)

Watching "Vacation"  love Beverly D'Angelo in the shower scene !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Purse shoppin then?


ding ding ding... we have a winner,,,,,,,idjit 


Keebs said:


> your loss, some of the guys here make a weekend event of it..........
> 
> uh-ohhh.........
> 
> ...



 ya'll are crazy!!!! but i likes it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ding ding ding... we have a winner,,,,,,,idjit
> ya'll are crazy!!!! but i likes it!!!


 soooooo, Armani or Guichi?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2012)

I was in Washington County.  Bought a box of stuff at a yard sale.  Inside was an old worn out twista game wit a thousand bucks in it.  It was my lucky day.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I was in Washington County.  Bought a box of stuff at a yard sale.  Inside was an old worn out twista game wit a thousand bucks in it.  It was my lucky day.


 THAT'S where that thing got hid!!!!!!! Uuuuuhhh, sorry dude, ya gotta send it back to Quack, he was supposed to be keeping it safe for me................


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> soooooo, Armani or Guichi?



eeewww i don't eat that stuff, you just never know about chinese food!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I was in Washington County.  Bought a box of stuff at a yard sale.  Inside was an old worn out twista game wit a thousand bucks in it.  It was my lucky day.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> eeewww i don't eat that stuff, you just never know about chinese food!!


 That's why ya stick with Japaneeeze food!  Sheesh, you menfolk sure don't lissen too well!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


 I TOLD you not to put it where you put it, but did you listen to me??? NNNoooooooo...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> soooooo, Armani or Guichi?


He strikes me more as the Fendi type..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He strikes me more as the Fendi type..


 Naaww, I would've thought Bottega Veneta at least..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He strikes me more as the Fendi type..





Keebs said:


> Naaww, I would've thought Bottega Veneta at least..........



you are both are  and besides i aint ever been there!!! i was borned right here in the united states of georga


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you are both are  and besides i aint ever been there!!! i was borned right here in the united states of georga


 *OUR* intell......entellig.........entilag..........our sources say different!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 13, 2012)

I give up. Mass multi quotes are impossible on the phone grrr

How y'all?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs, didja call me ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I give up. Mass multi quotes are impossible on the phone grrr
> 
> How y'all?


 You Can D............. oh wait, never mind......... HIYA SNOWY!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs, didja call me ???


 you couldn't get outta the bean bag chair, huh?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2012)

I gotta da lima.

My dad lives in WV.  He is 75 years old.  I have an opportunity to move back to WV.  I would be an hour from dad and be able to help him out when he needs it.  All my sisters and my brother have moved away too.  My wifes dad also lives in WV and just had open heart surgery.  He is healing well and feels better than he has in years.

Here is my problem.  My wife hates WV and does not want to move there.  My son is a junior in high school and this will upset him too.  My daughter could adjust anywhere.  Do I make life miserable with my wife and son so I can be close to dad in his last years or not?  Tough stinking decision I tell ya.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I gotta da lima.
> 
> My dad lives in WV.  He is 75 years old.  I have an opportunity to move back to WV.  I would be an hour from dad and be able to help him out when he needs it.  All my sisters and my brother have moved away too.  My wifes dad also lives in WV and just had open heart surgery.  He is healing well and feels better than he has in years.
> 
> Here is my problem.  My wife hates WV and does not want to move there.  My son is a junior in high school and this will upset him too.  My daughter could adjust anywhere.  Do I make life miserable with my wife and son so I can be close to dad in his last years or not?  Tough stinking decision I tell ya.



No brainer for me. I love my family and all, but the ones I really give a crap about are the two that are there when I get home from work ery day. So, if it were me, mama and the boy is who I would keep happy. JMHO


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I gotta da lima.
> 
> My dad lives in WV.  He is 75 years old.  I have an opportunity to move back to WV.  I would be an hour from dad and be able to help him out when he needs it.  All my sisters and my brother have moved away too.  My wifes dad also lives in WV and just had open heart surgery.  He is healing well and feels better than he has in years.
> 
> Here is my problem.  My wife hates WV and does not want to move there.  My son is a junior in high school and this will upset him too.  My daughter could adjust anywhere.  Do I make life miserable with my wife and son so I can be close to dad in his last years or not?  Tough stinking decision I tell ya.


 any way you could get the Dad's to move down here?  If not, I'd have to side with Hornet, the wife & kids......... but dang, that really sux to be in the middle like that..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You Can D............. oh wait, never mind......... HIYA SNOWY!
> 
> you couldn't get outta the bean bag chair, huh?




Grrrrrrrrrrr, AND my body parts are ORANGE . . .






pstrahin said:


> I gotta da lima.
> 
> My dad lives in WV.  He is 75 years old.  I have an opportunity to move back to WV.  I would be an hour from dad and be able to help him out when he needs it.  All my sisters and my brother have moved away too.  My wifes dad also lives in WV and just had open heart surgery.  He is healing well and feels better than he has in years.
> 
> Here is my problem.  My wife hates WV and does not want to move there.  My son is a junior in high school and this will upset him too.  My daughter could adjust anywhere.  Do I make life miserable with my wife and son so I can be close to dad in his last years or not?  Tough stinking decision I tell ya.





Hornet22 said:


> No brainer for me. I love my family and all, but the ones I really give a crap about are the two that are there when I get home from work ery day. So, if it were me, mama and the boy is who I would keep happy. JMHO





^^^^^^^^^^  I'm with Chris on this one . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I give up. Mass multi quotes are impossible on the phone grrr
> 
> How y'all?





Hornet22 said:


> No brainer for me. I love my family and all, but the ones I really give a crap about are the two that are there when I get home from work ery day. So, if it were me, mama and the boy is who I would keep happy. JMHO





Keebs said:


> any way you could get the Dad's to move down here?  If not, I'd have to side with Hornet, the wife & kids......... but dang, that really sux to be in the middle like that..........





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, AND my body parts are ORANGE . . .
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^  I'm with Chris on this one . . .



Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2012)

Got me a new tent for the FPG.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, AND my body parts are ORANGE . . .


 from now on, keep the portable with you!


pstrahin said:


> Thanks ya'll.


 hope you find a solution!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got me a new tent for the FPG.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 687856


 I'm bunkin wiff YOU!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got me a new tent for the FPG.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 687856



Shweeeeeeeeeeet!  Win is da par tay?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 13, 2012)

Time to go , See ya'll later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Getting stuff done quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I heard Snowy has a caffeine pump much like a diabetic has.



Snowy, caffeine pump.  Where did you get it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, AND my body parts are ORANGE . . .



Tejass burnt orange or Tinnasee bright oranjj?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tejass burnt orange or Tinnasee bright oranjj?



I'm bettin Cheeto's...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to go , See ya'll later.


 Holler louder next time!!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm bettin Cheeto's...


 YEP!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2012)

Draft beer is still good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2012)

Cookin some bacon wrapped filet's . . .  later guys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cookin some bacon wrapped filet's . . .  later guys.



Sounds good, Quackles! 

Gonna be some Jalapeno sausage links, hash browns with onions, and some fried eggs for supper.
 Just spent $55 buying my hunting license online. I almost made the same screwup as last year. Why don't they automatically include the deer harvest form when you click on the big game or Sportsman license? 
Planning to get the truck tuned up tomorrow and go check trail camera's. Hoping there is a deer SOMEWHERE on my leease this weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got me a new tent for the FPG.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 687856



I'm there.................Cannonball. I got the chair on the left. 
But, but, but...... I don't see any hooli hoops hanging around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2012)

I just don't have anything to say that would be of any interest to you all so, Hello!


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2012)

Gave in and went to the doc, thought i might have hurt my self bad ... thankfully not, but im down to 115 pounds from not being able to eat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Gave in and went to the doc, thought i might have hurt my self bad ... thankfully not, but im down to 115 pounds from not being able to eat.



Take care of yourself young man!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I just don't have anything to say that would be of any interest to you all so, Hello!


If we only posted when we had something interesting to say, there wouldn't be a million drivel posts! 


slip said:


> Gave in and went to the doc, thought i might have hurt my self bad ... thankfully not, but im down to 115 pounds from not being able to eat.



Did i miss something? What happened to you, Cody?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2012)

VLK


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Take care of yourself young man!!


Trying to

Hows you and the family been, Jeff? its been a little while since i've been around (here) same time as you.


rhbama3 said:


> If we only posted when we had something interesting to say, there wouldn't be a million drivel posts!
> 
> 
> Did i miss something? What happened to you, Cody?



My stomach/abdomen has been hurting so bad since saturday, i tired to tuff it out but after today i thought maybe i had a real problem. Doctor thinks its a virus that is just rocking my world a little plus having to push/pull a lot of weight at work all day, making the muscles hurt/cramp alot.

I dont go to the doc for a tummy ache or the sniffles, but i've eaten less since saturday then i would on one normal day, because of the pain. Guess i lost a bunch of weight in that time because of it...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got me a new tent for the FPG.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 687856


I don't think there is a camp spot at Hamburg Big enough to set that tent up on!!



slip said:


> Trying to
> 
> Hows you and the family been, Jeff? its been a little while since i've been around (here) same time as you.
> 
> ...


Dang Cody!!.......You need to take care of yourself Bro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If we only posted when we had something interesting to say, there wouldn't be a million drivel posts!
> 
> 
> Did i miss something? What happened to you, Cody?



This is true, but I was hoping for a response, you provided one!  



slip said:


> Trying to
> 
> Hows you and the family been, Jeff? its been a little while since i've been around (here) same time as you.
> 
> ...



Doin fine Cody, thanks! I've been workin some purty long hours helpin my brother out. 

Hope you get over that mess soon, and hope Mom and Dad are doing OK!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't think there is a camp spot at Hamburg Big enough to set that tent up on!!
> 
> Dang Cody!!.......You need to take care of yourself Bro!!



Evenin RUTT!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> This is true, but I was hoping for a response, you provided one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top of the evening to you!!.......Give Mrs. C ,and Jag my regards!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2012)

POETS day has arrived so here is the coffee to get it started.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning Gobble.   Morning lurkers.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 14, 2012)

Alrighty...it's Friday and I'm ready for some good news!   I don't know what U got Slip, but I feel ur pain...I'm in the same boat.  Abdominal pains, loss of appetite (for anyone that knows me...that's serious), just blah feeling.  I'm feeling better today and hopefully it's passing.  Doctor took tests and lab work twice now...EKG looked ok.  Guess I'll know more when the lab work comes back.   Happy Friday everybody!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm up but I ain't at it by a long shot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...it's Friday and I'm ready for some good news!   I don't know what U got Slip, but I feel ur pain...I'm in the same boat.  Abdominal pains, loss of appetite (for anyone that knows me...that's serious), just blah feeling.  I'm feeling better today and hopefully it's passing.  Doctor took tests and lab work twice now...EKG looked ok.  Guess I'll know more when the lab work comes back.   Happy Friday everybody!!!!



Sounds like you got a good ol' fashioned case of Dragassitis.. Come on down to the FPG in a couple of weeks, you're just in withdrawels from seeing all us fine folk..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2012)

*wake uppppppp everybody !!!!!!!*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2012)

PFFFFFFFFFFT!!!!

Fine, I'll jes go to work then....

Where's our stomping off smilie (a la Ga Belle?)


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2012)

Sup MC


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2012)

Sittin in the sto Parkin lot blastin Shooter Jennings.I bet the neighbors love me this morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2012)

mornin ya'll... grilled cheeeez samich and a V8 this mornin.. ya gots ta love gettin home @11pm an gettin back up @4am...ggggrrrrr

anywho, it's frydy an that means in da mernin me an lilmiss blood will be sportin the horton in the buddy stand.... yep high speed deer kabobs..and anything goes!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2012)

Get em boss  I mite even go myself in the morning


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 14, 2012)

Mornin erry buddy.  TGIF!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds good, Quackles!
> 
> Gonna be some Jalapeno sausage links, hash browns with onions, and some fried eggs for supper.
> Just spent $55 buying my hunting license online. I almost made the same screwup as last year. Why don't they automatically include the deer harvest form when you click on the big game or Sportsman license?
> Planning to get the truck tuned up tomorrow and go check trail camera's. Hoping there is a deer SOMEWHERE on my leease this weekend.


So its going to rain this weekend


blood on the ground said:


> mornin ya'll... grilled cheeeez samich and a V8 this mornin.. ya gots ta love gettin home @11pm an gettin back up @4am...ggggrrrrr
> 
> anywho, it's frydy an that means in da mernin me an lilmiss blood will be sportin the horton in the buddy stand.... yep high speed deer kabobs..and anything goes!



Love me some grilled cheese sandwiches




Mornin to the rest of ya'll, Its FRIDAY


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2012)

Merning ladies and little fellers!  Short day fo me and a 4 day weekend!  Going to go slang an arra or two


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2012)

McRae, Jacksonville, Rhine, Eastman........ALL ABOARD!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...it's Friday and I'm ready for some good news!   I don't know what U got Slip, but I feel ur pain...I'm in the same boat.  Abdominal pains, loss of appetite (for anyone that knows me...that's serious), just blah feeling.  I'm feeling better today and hopefully it's passing.  Doctor took tests and lab work twice now...EKG looked ok.  Guess I'll know more when the lab work comes back.   Happy Friday everybody!!!!



Hope you get it all worked out brother Bob. I agree, if you ain't eatin somethin's wrong. 



mudracing101 said:


> So its going to rain this weekend
> 
> 
> Love me some grilled cheese sandwiches
> ...




I reckon so, I'm headin to Lake Sinclair for the weekend 


Mornin everyone.....gonna head over to my brothers for a couple of hrs, then get outta here for the weekend. TGIF!!!

Y'all that's huntin, stick one!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

slip said:


> My stomach/abdomen has been hurting so bad since saturday, i tired to tuff it out but after today i thought maybe i had a real problem. Doctor thinks its a virus that is just rocking my world a little plus having to push/pull a lot of weight at work all day, making the muscles hurt/cramp alot.
> 
> I dont go to the doc for a tummy ache or the sniffles, but i've eaten less since saturday then i would on one normal day, because of the pain. Guess i lost a bunch of weight in that time because of it...


 hope you shake it soon, Moppett!


gobbleinwoods said:


> POETS day has arrived so here is the coffee to get it started.


that is too kewl, never realized you were so multi-talented!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Gobble.   Morning lurkers.


 Mernin!


boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...it's Friday and I'm ready for some good news!   I don't know what U got Slip, but I feel ur pain...I'm in the same boat.  Abdominal pains, loss of appetite (for anyone that knows me...that's serious), just blah feeling.  I'm feeling better today and hopefully it's passing.  Doctor took tests and lab work twice now...EKG looked ok.  Guess I'll know more when the lab work comes back.   Happy Friday everybody!!!!


's for good news & you too get to feeling better soon!


Hankus said:


> I'm up but I ain't at it by a long shot


 I won't say it..............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like you got a good ol' fashioned case of Dragassitis.. Come on down to the FPG in a couple of weeks, you're just in withdrawels from seeing all us fine folk..


 Hiya shuggums!


blood on the ground said:


> mornin ya'll... grilled cheeeez samich and a V8 this mornin.. ya gots ta love gettin home @11pm an gettin back up @4am...ggggrrrrr
> 
> anywho, it's frydy an that means in da mernin me an lilmiss blood will be sportin the horton in the buddy stand.... yep high speed deer kabobs..and anything goes!


 hope she gets her one!


pstrahin said:


> Mornin erry buddy.  TGIF!


mornin


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin to the rest of ya'll, Its FRIDAY


 yeah it is!


hdm03 said:


> Merning ladies and little fellers!  Short day fo me and a 4 day weekend!  Going to go slang an arra or two


 your SECOND 4 day weekend in a month too!


Hankus said:


> McRae, Jacksonville, Rhine, Eastman........ALL ABOARD!!!


 so close, yet so far.....................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon so, I'm headin to Lake Sinclair for the weekend


 you say that like it's a bad thing..............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey ya'll, take notice, please!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=710991


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope you get it all worked out brother Bob. I agree, if you ain't eatin somethin's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeffro The lake sounds good to me


Keebs said:


> you say that like it's a bad thing..............



Good morning you


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you say that like it's a bad thing..............



I'll take what I get, but would have preferred sunshine over rain.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hope you shake it soon, Moppett!
> 
> that is too kewl, never realized you were so multi-talented!
> 
> ...



Ya should have said it 

Bidness trip 




Jeff C. said:


> I'll take what I get, but would have preferred sunshine over rain.



The fish don't care they live in water


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning you


Hi again to you too!


Jeff C. said:


> I'll take what I get, but would have preferred sunshine over rain.





Hankus said:


> Ya should have said it
> 
> Bidness trip
> 
> The fish don't care they live in water


You don't love me no more? you want me to get for real banded?!?! that's why I not say nuttin!
I know all 'bout that round trip bidness trip, I just think they should make you come to Fitzgerald instead of stopping in Jacksonville!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hi again to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They band for pm's


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ya should have said it
> 
> Bidness trip
> 
> ...



It's gonna be more of a drankin and eatin adventure  

I'll probably try to wet a hook at some point though 

CYL!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> They band for pm's





Jeff C. said:


> It's gonna be more of a drankin and eatin adventure
> 
> I'll probably try to wet a hook at some point though
> 
> CYL!!


 Later Chief!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It's gonna be more of a drankin and eatin adventure
> 
> I'll probably try to wet a hook at some point though
> 
> CYL!!



I love me some drankin and eatin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I love me some drankin and eatin


 No, for real?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2012)

I like to ride my horses and shoot my guns. I like ta hear an ol train rollin down the line...i am in ta happy an i dont like sad...an i like to buy purses that i've never had..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I like to ride my horses and shoot my guns. I like ta hear an ol train rollin down the line...i am in ta happy an i dont like sad...an i like to buy purses that i've never had..


 catchy tune ya goin on there, blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> catchy tune ya goin on there, blood!



betcha sang it @ some point today


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> betcha sang it @ some point today


shoot, had me toe tapping as I read it, whatchutalkinbout!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2012)

man!!! ya'll got ta google a pic of kenny rogers.....plastic surgery gone wrong... looks like he had his head hung out of a jet and it froze!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man!!! ya'll got ta google a pic of kenny rogers.....plastic surgery gone wrong... looks like he had his head hung out of a jet and it froze!!!


 yeah, the needle ain't been good for him, he used to be a *looker* but not any more............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2012)

Howdy.................again...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Lunch is almost here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch is almost here.



nope you missed it.... 9:30 

you slangin mud or arrows this wknd?


----------



## slip (Sep 14, 2012)

ello ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2012)

Kang . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang . . .



idjit


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch is almost here.


 Board lunch today................ Carter's Fried Cheekun, slaw & fries and a sweet tea.........


slip said:


> ello ...


 yeah? whats up?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang . . .


 of the jungle?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2012)

cheese crackers and diet coke. 

My Birthday is in September and my Anniversary is in April.
Why do I work at a CPA firm.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> cheese crackers and diet coke.
> 
> My Birthday is in September and my Anniversary is in April.
> Why do I work at a CPA firm.


 ouch.............. Idacalledinsick.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ouch.............. Idacalledinsick.........



call in sick day is ALWAYS saved for the day after the Super Bowl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2012)

Mandy's Queen for da day !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy's Queen for da day !!!



yes, yes I am. 


tell ya the truth, I just glad to still be alive.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> call in sick day is ALWAYS saved for the day after the Super Bowl.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy's Queen for da day !!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> yes, yes I am.
> 
> 
> tell ya the truth, I just glad to still be alive.


I'd be willing to bet a lot of this bunch are glad, if not down right amazed, that they're still here!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 14, 2012)

How ya'll are?  

Anybody know what day it is?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## Hankus (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'd be willing to bet a lot of this bunch are glad, if not down right amazed, that they're still here!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How ya'll are?
> 
> Anybody know what day it is?


 no earthly, clue us in..............


Hankus said:


>


 Yeahup!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How ya'll are?
> 
> Anybody know what day it is?



hangin like a bunch of hairs in a biscuit


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no earthly, clue us in..............
> 
> Yeahup!



It is the day before I get to go huntin sumpin. 





blood on the ground said:


> hangin like a bunch of hairs in a biscuit



I can't get that outta my mind.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> It is the day before I get to go huntin sumpin.
> 
> 
> I can't get that outta my mind.


ignoring is an awesome achievement!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ignoring is an awesome achievement!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Board lunch today................ Carter's Fried Cheekun, slaw & fries and a sweet tea.........
> 
> yeah? whats up?






Hankus said:


> Pizza



Golden corral buffet


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>


 Oh, Haih!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






mudracing101 said:


> Golden corral buffet


 trumped! I LOVE GC!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2012)

Show me da MONEY !!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 14, 2012)

On the cover of the *G.O.N*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ya'll have a good weekend. GO DAWGS!
Thanks for all the Birthday wishes. Going to meet my bestfriend from High School for a drink!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Show me da MONEY !!!


 I TRIED to, had the web cam all set up & everything............but you didn't answer!


pstrahin said:


> On the cover of the *G.O.N*





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend. GO DAWGS!
> Thanks for all the Birthday wishes. Going to meet my bestfriend from High School for a few dranks!


 fixed it for ya, have a good one, MandiMae!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi y'all!


 Hiya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend. GO DAWGS!
> Thanks for all the Birthday wishes. Going to meet my bestfriend from High School for a drink!


Bye Birthday girl


SnowHunter said:


> Hi y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!



I am ready to go, the clock stopped


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I am ready to go, the clock stopped


 Yours toooooo??????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yours toooooo??????



Duh , ours


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Duh , ours






ooops......


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!


Hey Sista!!  


mudracing101 said:


> Bye Birthday girl





I yall jinxed the clocks, feels like mine stopped too!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's spreading through the state!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 14, 2012)

If you quit thinking about 5:00 pm Friday and start thinking about 6:30 am Monday, the clock will speed back up.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> If you quit thinking about 5:00 pm Friday and start thinking about 6:30 am Monday, the clock will speed back up.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Still gots 45 minutes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2012)

I'ma sensitive man, I just shed a tear watching "Jerry Mguire" . . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma sensitive man, I just shed a tear watching "Jerry Mguire" . . . .



really


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> really






really . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Still gots 45 minutes.


25, nannernannerbooboo!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma sensitive man, I just shed a tear watching "Jerry Mguire" . . . .





mudracing101 said:


> really





Hooked On Quack said:


> really . . .





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 25, nannernannerbooboo!



Thats the way to tell him


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats the way to tell him


 whaaaaaaaaa??????????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Mud, you 'bout ready to blo..........uuuhh, leave this joi........... leave here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud, you 'bout ready to blo..........uuuhh, leave this joi........... leave here?



yepper, its time


----------



## Keebs (Sep 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 buh-byeeeee!!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> yepper, its time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2012)

Ennnybuddy hyere now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ennnybuddy hyere now?



Me.

rolled it up early even went by the gym on the way home today.   

ready for an adult beverage.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2012)

Day late and a dollar short but here I is. What kinda trouble y'all gettin into?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Day late and a dollar short but here I is. What kinda trouble y'all gettin into?



Not enough.  Got any ideas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2012)

evening, peoples!
Got messican headed to the house. Got 2 vehicles and a horse trailer serviced today. Sooo..... even though it's payday, i'm bwoke again. 
Gonna sleep late in the morning and then go run feeders and trailcams before the Bama game. Hope to climb a tree Sunday with the crossbow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Not enough.  Got any ideas.


 only one that involves beer money and lots of goopy grease



rhbama3 said:


> evening, peoples!
> Got messican headed to the house. Got 2 vehicles and a horse trailer serviced today. Sooo..... even though it's payday, i'm bwoke again.
> Gonna sleep late in the morning and then go run feeders and trailcams before the Bama game. Hope to climb a tree Sunday with the crossbow.


Sounds like a nice relaxing weekend Wingman!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2012)

Rolled over at 3 and just woke back up.  An extra REM sure felt good.  But it just about eliminates the possibility of a hunt this AM.  So the coffee is on and lots of work to do this weekend so I am willing to share both any takers?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Mernin folks. Heading to the XC meet to watch the kiddies run and puke..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2012)

Sup. Slept late now to feed up an then cut grass


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)

Been up since 3:21 am . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been up since 3:21 am . . .



wha fo? 

After much consideration..... i don't plan to do a dadblame thing today except watch foobaw.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wha fo?
> 
> After much consideration..... i don't plan to do a dadblame thing today except watch foobaw.





Couldn't sleep, laid there and stared at the alarm clock til I had to come to work . . .






Sounds like a good day to me Pookie !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wha fo?
> 
> After much consideration..... i don't plan to do a dadblame thing today except watch foobaw.



Were there no clouds in the sky?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Couldn't sleep, laid there and stared at the alarm clock til I had to come to work . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, i hate it when that happens. Insomnia hits me at least a couple of times a month too. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Were there no clouds in the sky?


Oh yes, it looked like rain till i decided to stay home , then they just dissappeared.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wha fo?
> 
> After much consideration..... i don't plan to do a dadblame thing today except watch foobaw.



after lookin at the jungle that is becoming my yard I decided to git up my huntin gear an watch football too


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 15, 2012)

Sup Fellers ?

Put one down yet ?

Deer Hankus, not beer....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Sup Fellers ?
> 
> Put one down yet ?
> 
> Deer Hankus, not beer....



Tooooooooo late


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Sup Fellers ?
> 
> Put one down yet ?
> 
> Deer Hankus, not beer....



Howdy, SD!!! 
No deer on the ground yet. Hog hunting was poor this summer. Didn't go much since Turtlebug and Fishbait couldn't make it too often. Only killed 11. 
Going in the morning though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)

Sleep Monsta is whuppin me . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Whew!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew!!!




Didja stanky ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja stanky ???



Nope. Just finished putting on another XC meet. I'm whooped and I didn't even run it... 160 kids did though. I don't know how they do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. Just finished putting on another XC meet. I'm whooped and I didn't even run it... 160 kids did though. I don't know how they do it.





How'd your boy do ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How'd your boy do ??



12:49 / 13th place. 

The two JV boys that won it were incredible. The winner finished at 9:08............That's running a 5.5 minute mile for 1.6 miles, which is incredible at that age. His brother, 2nd place was right behind him.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 12:49 / 13th place.
> 
> The two JV boys that won it were incredible. The winner finished at 9:08............That's running a 5.5 minute mile for 1.6 miles, which is incredible at that age. His brother, 2nd place was right behind him.



Sounds like he did pretty fair to me. I'll drink to his continued improvement


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sounds like he did pretty fair to me. I'll drink to his continued improvement



I'm havin a couple of ham sammiches to celebrate now..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 12:49 / 13th place.
> 
> The two JV boys that won it were incredible. The winner finished at 9:08............That's running a 5.5 minute mile for 1.6 miles, which is incredible at that age. His brother, 2nd place was right behind him.





13th place out of 160 runners is pretty impressive !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 13th place out of 160 runners is pretty impressive !!



There were 42 in his group / JV boys. There are four races, JV Girls 3k, JV boys 3k, Varsity Girls 5k and Varsity Boys 5k, total participants were around 160.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sounds like he did pretty fair to me. I'll drink to his continued improvement



Me too. Twixt the cole beer an EWnDC, we'll have that boy breakin world records fore you know it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

I need a brewsky..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a brewsky..





X2!!!


Come on 7pm !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> X2!!!
> 
> 
> Come on 7pm !!!



I waited to 5 to mix one today.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I waited to 5 to mix one today.



7:30A, nuttin like the smell of RV in da morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)

Got the GT game Tivoed, gonna drink my 2 BL's on the way home, mix up a good strong Crown and DC, kick back in the recliner, and probably fall asleep . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Somebody drank all of my beer....

Oh well, Bama's beatin the pig snot out of Arky, so I guess I can wade in the 40 Creek a little bit...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody drank all of my beer....
> 
> Oh well, Bama's beatin the pig snot out of Arky, so I guess I can wade in the 40 Creek a little bit...






That dangged Colin . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That dangged Colin . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Lawdy what a beat down Bama put on the Arky piggies. I think the water girls even suited up and played for us in that game...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Dang, Stanford stomps a mud puddle in USC's hiney and all of you winder likkers turned in early. Buncha quiters...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 16, 2012)

Long Day in Buckhead Ga. today for the Atlanta Retriever clubs Fall test!! Tucker Got his second pass on a Junior Hunter!!

Watched a lot of good dogs run today, and met some Fellow members from here as well!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, Stanford stomps a mud puddle in USC's hiney and all of you winder likkers turned in early. Buncha quiters...



Tru dat I fell asleep watching the gada-vulls game.  

Well it is Sunday and I have another day of work planned.  Need coffee to open the eyes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2012)

Grrrrrmorning !!  Another sleepless night . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 16, 2012)

Who, What, When, Where, and How?!???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Who, What, When, Where, and How?!???



Exactly..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly..



Mornin' knuckledragger!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2012)

well 




yep


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come to think of it.......Ummmm, well......I got nothin'.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> well
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Well said . . .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Come to think of it.......Ummmm, well......I got nothin'.....



I got a whole heap of nothing 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well said . . .



well..........yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm gettin kinda hawngray . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gettin kinda hawngray . . .



finishing up some jalapeno/cheese sausage, eggs, and english muffins.
Looks like the trip to the lease is off. 4-wheeler battery is about dead. Reckon i'll go tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> finishing up some jalapeno/cheese sausage, eggs, and english muffins.
> Looks like the trip to the lease is off. 4-wheeler battery is about dead. Reckon i'll go tomorrow.






Do some online shopping, or at least make some phone calls, I got BURNED on the last 4 wheeler battery I bought from O'Rileys, over a $100 bucks . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do some online shopping, or at least make some phone calls, I got BURNED on the last 4 wheeler battery I bought from O'Rileys, over a $100 bucks . . .



Naw, i'll just charge it up overnight. Getting close to needing a new battery but it still works... so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2012)

Evenin skittles...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2012)

Getting outta this hole shortly . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting outta this hole shortly . . .



Up to your knees in it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2012)

Whooooooot !!!!!!   




Got jury duty again tomorrow . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooot !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wearin you're Bocephus t-shirt to court tomorrow huh?


----------



## slip (Sep 16, 2012)

Went and paid in on a hunt club today, good for everything legal to hunt in this state. Never done this before, guess we'll see how it goes...


----------



## Self! (Sep 16, 2012)

Fishing was good; catching was good, and the paycheck was even better.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Went and paid in on a hunt club today, good for everything legal to hunt in this state. Never done this before, guess we'll see how it goes...



Burn up plenty of boot leather an don't be afraid to do it durin season. An keep a stand or 2 ready to put up or move to hot sign.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooot !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And don't forget the flask.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 16, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> And don't forget the flask.



Her should tote a old worn rope with him  too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2012)

May your cup never be empty on Monday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

I reckon it's just us early risers in hyere this mernin..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon it's just us early risers in hyere this mernin..



Tru


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

Who's makin the biskits this mornin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's makin the biskits this mornin?



I did.  Want one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I did.  Want one?



Only if you have some sausage and mustard to go with it...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2012)

I want bacon 

Morning fellers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I want bacon
> 
> Morning fellers



BACONNNNNN !!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 17, 2012)

Good morning folks.  Thanks for the biscuit and coffee.  


I want bacon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if you have some sausage and mustard to go with it...





Hankus said:


> I want bacon
> 
> Morning fellers





Miguel Cervantes said:


> BACONNNNNN !!!!



shweet baby heysus... them biskits look good!!!

Bacon is my favorite fruit!!!

mernin idjits....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Morning Ladies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2012)

Mornin.....back to work!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Ladies.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....back to work!!



mornin fellerz,
dijaw have a good weekend?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2012)

Morning! Dreary drizzly day here. Think more coffee is in order


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Morning! Dreary drizzly day here. Think more coffee is in order



Mornin Sis.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> May your cup never be empty on Monday.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon it's just us early risers in hyere this mernin..


 what'd you expect at 30 minutes before the chickens get up?


Hankus said:


> _*I want bacon*_
> 
> Morning fellers


Ditto!


pstrahin said:


> Good morning folks.  Thanks for the biscuit and coffee.
> I want bacon!





blood on the ground said:


> shweet baby heysus... them biskits look good!!!
> 
> _*Bacon is my favorite fruit!!*_!
> 
> mernin idjits....





mudracing101 said:


> Morning Ladies.


 hithere.........


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....back to work!!


 work-work or brother's house work?


SnowHunter said:


> Morning! Dreary drizzly day here. Think more coffee is in order


Talking heads out of Albany say we're gonna get some rough weather later, I'll be tuned in due to FB & Soccer games tonight, I know the phone is gonna start any minute now too!

OyVey, what a Weekend.......... 6 quarts hot pear relish for MizDawn & Quack & 5 & a piece pints for..........  we'll see, if my right shoulder will hold up, wanna do at least on more batch for Christmas presents!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2012)

Morning Bro!.congrats to the mini me on his run


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2012)

Morning Keebs  

Is apple season, I'm gonna try and get some apple butter made this year. Maybe it'll even set this time!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Morning Keebs
> 
> Is apple season, I'm gonna try and get some apple butter made this year. Maybe it'll even set this time!


Mama froze me some apples, I don't know which one I'm gonna try, butter or just apple jelly..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin fellerz,
> dijaw have a good weekend?



Very nice.....only a couple of incidents involving, "Hold my beer and watch this!" 



SnowHunter said:


> Morning! Dreary drizzly day here. Think more coffee is in order



Mornin Schmoo.....no drizzle here yet. Need to mow, but it's just gonna have to wait.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sis.



Mornin dude!! 



Keebs said:


> what'd you expect at 30 minutes before the chickens get up?
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> ...






Brother's....work work in 9 more days. Lawd knows I need the $$$, but definitely not lookin forward to that 8 day run.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother's....work work in 9 more days. Lawd knows I need the $$$, but definitely not lookin forward to that 8 day run.


 you know I'll put your name on some!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Morning Keebs
> 
> Is apple season, I'm gonna try and get some apple butter made this year. Maybe it'll even set this time!



I'd love to have some apple butter, MizT made some years ago. I don't know why she hasn't made any since, that I can remember. I love that stuff 



Keebs said:


> you know I'll put your name on some!



 Thankya darlin, we're rationing the last of the last jar right now 

I reckon I better get going, y'all have a nice day!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd love to have some _*apple butter, MizT made some years ago*_. I don't know why she hasn't made any since, that I can remember. I love that stuff
> Thankya darlin, we're rationing the last of the last jar right now
> 
> I reckon I better get going, y'all have a nice day!!


See if she'll share her recipe with me!!
Slip sent me one, and Mama still hasn't found my G-Aunt's recipe, so I'm still mulling over trying it..........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin fellerz,
> dijaw have a good weekend?


Morning , just worked all weekend.


SnowHunter said:


> Morning! Dreary drizzly day here. Think more coffee is in order


Send some drizzle our way


Keebs said:


> Mama froze me some apples, I don't know which one I'm gonna try, butter or just apple jelly..............


Morning



Jeff C. said:


> Very nice.....only a couple of incidents involving, "Hold my beer and watch this!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeffro


Keebs said:


>



cant see it


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2012)

Well it's a fine day to be workin  Yall hard at it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning
> cant see it


 aaaawww, I sure wish you could see it............ it's soooooo cuuuuute!!!!!!!


Hankus said:


> Well it's a fine day to be workin  Yall hard at it


 not really............ kinda need to be, but got some time.......... I just ain't feeling it today..................


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2012)

c I need a vacation


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> c I need a vacation


 give us a list of reasons & we'll consider it..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> c I need a vacation



I just need a lil cooler weather, 90's is getting old.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> give us a list of reasons & we'll consider it..............


 aint got a list 


mudracing101 said:


> I just need a lil cooler weather, 90's is getting old.



it's on the way bro  sad thing is winter just passes by so fast.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aint got a list
> 
> 
> it's on the way bro  sad thing is winter just passes by so fast.



Yeah it'll get here when it gets here. Just looked at the local forecast that said back up to 88 sat. lows of 68 to 70


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aint got a list
> 
> 
> it's on the way bro  sad thing is winter just passes by so fast.


 wanna see MY list?????
 Come on COOL weather!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2012)

Show us yer list


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wanna see MY list?????
> Come on COOL weather!!!!!



 sure


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Show us yer list








 you'd jess laugh at me.............


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 17, 2012)

Lunch time drive by..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Lunch time drive by..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool news !!!!   I'll be leaving for Arkansas day after Thanksgiving in my bro's private jet,  staying at the Retriever Lodge for 3 free days of duck hunting !! 






Keebs, I'll swap ya some T-shirts for da relish !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool news !!!!   I'll be leaving for Arkansas day after Thanksgiving in my bro's private jet,  staying at the Retriever Lodge for 3 free days of duck hunting !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got 6 quarts on the bar with your names on it!  And I do think Dawn will be able to taste the "bite" in it............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool news !!!!   I'll be leaving for Arkansas day after Thanksgiving in my bro's private jet,  staying at the Retriever Lodge for 3 free days of duck hunting !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky dog



Keebs said:


> Got 6 quarts on the bar with your names on it!  And I do think Dawn will be able to taste the "bite" in it............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Lucky dog


you even TRIED your jar yet????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you even TRIED your jar yet????



jar of what


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> jar of what


 you done lost the jar of relish I gave ya'll???  Are you kin to Quack???????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you done lost the jar of relish I gave ya'll???  Are you kin to Quack???????



mmmmmmmmm. no But i was cleaning out the closet sunday and found a brand new pair of New balance tennie shoes, yeah like Christmas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Got 6 quarts on the bar with your names on it!  And I do think Dawn will be able to taste the "bite" in it............






THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!  I know how much work and love you put into every jar !!!!  It's greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!  I know how much work and love you put into every jar !!!!  It's greatly appreciated !!!



Couldnt of said it better myself...... 

suck up


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mmmmmmmmm. no But i was cleaning out the closet sunday and found a brand new pair of New balance tennie shoes, yeah like Christmas


 I know I gave you & MissVic a jar, 'cause we discussed what to eat it on!


Hooked On Quack said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!  I know how much work and love you put into every jar !!!!  It's greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Couldnt of said it better myself......
> 
> suck up


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

King


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Couldnt of said it better myself......
> 
> suck up





I knows how to werk diz wimmens !!! 







mudracing101 said:


> King






Viva La Kang !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2012)

Where'd erybody go ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ???


oooppsss, sorry, I was over checking on Phillip.......... ~whew~ it's warm in here, isn't it?...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I knows how to werk diz wimmens !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oooppsss, sorry, I was over checking on Phillip.......... ~whew~ it's warm in here, isn't it?...............






Just got thru picking up Susie from the Vet, she got bathed and 4 shots !!!  Only dog I've eva owned that LOVES going to the Vet.  They love her !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got thru picking up Susie from the Vet, she got bathed and 4 shots !!!  Only dog I've eva owned that LOVES going to the Vet.  They love her !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



you ready??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> you ready??


 ALWAYS!! let's roll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Later ya'll


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2012)

Went back to the doctor today because i was too weak to work today, its not a stomach virus and i have to get a cat scan tomorrow to get a better idea of whats going on. I lost even more weight from the last visit, down to like 110 pounds now.

And the doc heard a heart murmur ... gotta bring that up with my heart doc because as far as i know i've never had that before ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Went back to the doctor today because i was too weak to work today, its not a stomach virus and i have to get a cat scan tomorrow to get a better idea of whats going on. I lost even more weight from the last visit, down to like 110 pounds now.
> 
> And the doc heard a heart murmur ... gotta bring that up with my heart doc because as far as i know i've never had that before ...



How is scanning your cat going to fix your problem? 

Hope they get you straightened out Slip.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Went back to the doctor today because i was too weak to work today, its not a stomach virus and i have to get a cat scan tomorrow to get a better idea of whats going on. I lost even more weight from the last visit, down to like 110 pounds now.
> 
> And the doc heard a heart murmur ... gotta bring that up with my heart doc because as far as i know i've never had that before ...



hmmm......
has anyone ever said the words "septal defect" in your medical history? 
Definitely hope the cat scan has some answers for you, little bro!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 17, 2012)

With the extra cat scan and lab work...finding out my parrot really was dead cost me an extra $350!


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> hmmm......
> has anyone ever said the words "septal defect" in your medical history?
> Definitely hope the cat scan has some answers for you, little bro!



Not that i ever remember hearing.


Im _really_ hoping the cat scan will have the answer i want, and not the one i fear .. that involves getting cut.
Trying not to think about that yet, though..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Not that i ever remember hearing.
> 
> 
> Im _really_ hoping the cat scan will have the answer i want, and not the one i fear .. that involves getting cut.
> Trying not to think about that yet, though..



Hoping its something simple, Cody!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

You can do like some of the other Woody's members do Cody. You can post up all of your symptoms and we'll all diagnose your problem right on the spot and save you tons of time and money..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2012)

Nurse (to be) Plum in da house.....anyone need a few sticks with a needle?


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can do like some of the other Woody's members do Cody. You can post up all of your symptoms and we'll all diagnose your problem right on the spot and save you tons of time and money..


No kidding.


Sugar Plum said:


> Nurse (to be) Plum in da house.....anyone need a few sticks with a needle?



No thanks, already got mine for the day. It hurt too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2012)

slip said:


> No kidding.
> 
> 
> No thanks, already got mine for the day. It hurt too.



Hope you get your problems worked out, Slip. Being sick ain't no fun. I've got a list of shots I have to have done before clinicals in two weeks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nurse (to be) Plum in da house.....anyone need a few sticks with a needle?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



HOWDY. What time ya want me to bring the sharp stuff over?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> HOWDY. What time ya want me to bring the sharp stuff over?



Anytime, looks like I'll be on radar duty for a while yet...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anytime, looks like I'll be on radar duty for a while yet...



I don't have the heart to remind Hayley that she forgot to feed the dogs. The bottom just dropped here. Looks like I'm in for a long night, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't have the heart to remind Hayley that she forgot to feed the dogs. The bottom just dropped here. Looks like I'm in for a long night, too.



Just wait til you get older, the bottom will drop further. 
OH, you meant rain....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait til you get older, the bottom will drop further.
> OH, you meant rain....








I just need to get rid of some of the bottom.....


Y'all might want to remember this:


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hoping its something simple, Cody!


We got some of the best Docs in da world in our back door that folks come worldwide to see.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait til you get older, the bottom will drop further.
> OH, you meant rain....



Daaaang bubba


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2012)

Gotta check out for the night. Got a test to study for. Y'all behave. And make sure to get regular checkups!!


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hope you get your problems worked out, Slip. Being sick ain't no fun. I've got a list of shots I have to have done before clinicals in two weeks.


Thanks. I just want to be able to go back to work without hurting all day.




Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta check out for the night. Got a test to study for. Y'all behave. And make sure to get regular checkups!!



Good luck with all your studys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nurse (to be) Plum in da house.....anyone need a few sticks with a needle?



Have you actually stuck somebody yet? If so, congrats! Probably a third of students get to shaking so bad they can't do it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you actually stuck somebody yet? If so, congrats! Probably a third of students get to shaking so bad they can't do it.



I hope she's a soft stick. Can't stand those that think the needle isn't in until it hits bone...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope she's a soft stick. Can't stand those that think the needle isn't in until it hits bone...




Caregiver or scaregiver? Can't wait to see which one SP is!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2012)

Fishin was fair. Yall doin it good 



Hope ya get a correct diagnosis slip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

What'dya catch?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'dya catch?



Hey, weathermessican!
 I gotta go to Opelika to watch an operation tomorrow afternoon. Am i gonna get rained on the whole trip?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, weathermessican!
> I gotta go to Opelika to watch an operation tomorrow afternoon. Am i gonna get rained on the whole trip?



Good chance of it, unless this cold front moves through quicker than they thought it would.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good chance of it, unless this cold front moves through quicker than they thought it would.



Great. Just great.....
You know what idiots those auburnites are when it comes to driving in the rain. I expect to see at least 3 cars/trucks hydroplane on I-85 tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. Just great.....
> You know what idiots those auburnites are when it comes to driving in the rain. I expect to see at least 3 cars/trucks hydroplane on I-85 tomorrow.



Do they think they can fly?

Monday is in the rearview and Friday is a day closer.  







Did someone want bacon?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

Now that's a breakfast sammich


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

Somebody git up 

I'm playin Biblical defender for AS cause yall are slackin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Somebody git up
> 
> I'm playin Biblical defender for AS cause yall are slackin



Biblical or bacon or both. 

Good morning all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Mernin boys. What's shakin bacon?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

mornin ya'll
how is everyone today?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Biblical or bacon or both.
> 
> Good morning all.



Both 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys. What's shakin bacon?



Workin the drill press



blood on the ground said:


> mornin ya'll
> how is everyone today?



Good as I git I rekon. Back feels like I slept in a pretzel hold again last night


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 18, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.

Thanks for the coffee and bacon Gobbleinwoods.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mornin, I love me some bacon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Both
> 
> 
> Workin the drill press
> ...


mine to! bustin firewood will get ya...lol


pstrahin said:


> Mornin Everybody.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and bacon Gobbleinwoods.


mornin brotha


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, I love me some bacon.



mornin mud


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin Everybody.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and bacon Gobbleinwoods.



Yep



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, I love me some bacon.



Yep



blood on the ground said:


> mine to! bustin firewood will get ya...lol



Dont remind me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2012)

Mernin drivelheads!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin drivelheads!!!



Git back to werk


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin drivelheads!!!



Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Git back to werk



Takin my time today


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Went back to the doctor today because i was too weak to work today, its not a stomach virus and i have to get a cat scan tomorrow to get a better idea of whats going on. I lost even more weight from the last visit, down to like 110 pounds now.
> 
> And the doc heard a heart murmur ... gotta bring that up with my heart doc because as far as i know i've never had that before ...


  


gobbleinwoods said:


> Do they think they can fly?
> 
> Monday is in the rearview and Friday is a day closer.
> 
> ...


YES!!


Hankus said:


> Now that's a breakfast sammich


 yeah it is, my BP just jumped looking at it!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Biblical or bacon or both.
> 
> Good morning all.


 mernin!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys. What's shakin bacon?


 hiya shuggums!


blood on the ground said:


> mornin ya'll
> how is everyone today?


movin & groovin!


pstrahin said:


> Mornin Everybody.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and bacon Gobbleinwoods.


 Mornin!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, I love me some food.


 fixed it for ya, darlin!


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin drivelheads!!!


 Hi Chief!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Alll this talk bout bacon this mornin, i justs went and bought a bacon and egg toaster and super sonic burito


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mornin friends.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin friends.



good morning


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 18, 2012)

Love this liquid sunshine.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin friends.


 Hey sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



Howdy Mudro!!! 



Keebs said:


> YES!!
> 
> yeah it is, my BP just jumped looking at it!
> 
> ...



Hello there, Ms Keebsy!!! 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot......2 of my closest neighbors had their 4 wheelers stolen last Thur. night. I wonder who that may have been


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin friends.



Mornin young lady!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Love this liquid sunshine.



I'm kind of diggin it myself!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

Monotony is the word for today


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

Sup kracker


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Mudro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they didn't learn from your troubles, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2012)

Time to go get the Jaguar up and at'em. Y'all have a good day!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they didn't learn from your troubles, huh?



Actually my bad, I forgot to tell either one of them two about it.  I rarely see them, but everyone else all around me knew about it....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Why do I ALWAYS go to the cafe in the morning


I'm starving


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why do I ALWAYS go to the cafe in the morning
> 
> 
> I'm starving


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



That aint gonna cut it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That aint gonna cut it.



Womenz. They just ain't never happy with nothin a man does..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

im gettin howngry..... got roasted turkey and gravy wif corn an green beanz


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Womenz. They just ain't never happy with nothin a man does..



now, now.




blood on the ground said:


> im gettin howngry..... got roasted turkey and gravy wif corn an green beanz



You aint helpin none.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> now, now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually my bad, I forgot to tell either one of them two about it.  I rarely see them, but everyone else all around me knew about it....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why do I ALWAYS go to the cafe in the morning
> 
> 
> I'm starving


 I learned long time ago not to make that side trip too early!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Womenz. They just ain't never happy with nothin a man does..


hands on hips, tapping my foot................ some things make us happy and some other things make us VERY happy, it's just up to ya'll to figure out which is which!


blood on the ground said:


> im gettin howngry..... got roasted turkey and gravy wif corn an green beanz


 dat sounds good!
but then, I just had a Ghirardelli caramel brownie............. it was sooooooo rich & good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I learned long time ago not to make that side trip too early!
> 
> hands on hips, tapping my foot................ some things make us happy and some other things make us VERY happy, it's just up to ya'll to figure out which is which!
> 
> ...










lemon pound cake.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

Hush the food talk


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why do I ALWAYS go to the cafe in the morning
> 
> 
> I'm starving


Still full from my breakfast


Keebs said:


> dat sounds good!
> but then, I just had a Ghirardelli caramel brownie............. it was sooooooo rich & good!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> lemon pound cake.



Sweets.. yuck,,, sausage and bacon.. yummmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hush the food talk



my bad


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Still full from my breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally agree.


still starving.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> lemon pound cake.


ANY pound cake - spread a little butter on it, nuke for JUST a few seconds = Heaven!


Hankus said:


> Hush the food talk


you're telling a bunch of *foodies* to NOT talk food??? yeah, right, lemme know how that works out!


mudracing101 said:


> Still full from my breakfast
> Sweets.. yuck,,, sausage and bacon.. yummmmm


my fav? fried chicken & anything chocolate, cake, pie, brownie........ something sweet + something salty = Heaven!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Totally agree.
> still starving.


Have you tried the cocoa dusted almonds, 100 calories, come in little packets, perfect for snacking!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Still full from my breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont eat sweets either......aint never likedem


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ANY pound cake - spread a little butter on it, nuke for JUST a few seconds = Heaven!
> 
> you're telling a bunch of *foodies* to NOT talk food??? yeah, right, lemme know how that works out!
> 
> ...


Chocalate fried chicken


blood on the ground said:


> I dont eat sweets either......aint never likedem


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Chocalate fried chicken


 OMG you may be on to something!!!!!!!!
I wonder if I could inject chocolate into the chicken........... hhhhmmmm................


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OMG you may be on to something!!!!!!!!
> I wonder if I could inject chocolate into the chicken........... hhhhmmmm................



 no!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Yous Guys and Gals.  

Work is gettin the way of goofin off.  Sumthin has gotta give.

Whats fur lunch?  All this talk of chalklet and cheeken and pounded cake got me hawngry!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh Keebs. Got some bad news.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey Yous Guys and Gals.
> 
> Work is gettin the way of goofin off.  Sumthin has gotta give.
> 
> Whats fur lunch?  All this talk of chalklet and cheeken and pounded cake got me hawngry!



you missed lunch, it was at 930


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no!


 you're telling me no?!?!


pstrahin said:


> _*Hey Yous Guys and Gals.  *_
> 
> Work is gettin the way of goofin off.  Sumthin has gotta give.
> 
> Whats fur lunch?  All this talk of chalklet and cheeken and pounded cake got me hawngry!


 Hey, where you from?????????? or who you hangin 'round with now a days?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 18, 2012)

I gots sum ties to western Pennsylvania.  They says yous guys.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you missed lunch, it was at 930



Well what jeet?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Well what jeet?



turkey an gravy wif corn an green beanz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmm, country ham and fried egg biscuit...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh Keebs. Got some bad news.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh Keebs. Got some bad news.


 I figured that............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sharpened knife yesterday, tried it out today, yep still sharp


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

gotta go find something that stops bleedin, see ya'll later.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> turkey an gravy wif corn an green beanz





at's lot better'n wut I had


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sharpened knife yesterday, tried it out today, yep still sharp



What'd ya try it our on, silly


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sharpened knife yesterday, tried it out today, yep still sharp





mudracing101 said:


> gotta go find something that stops bleedin, see ya'll later.


 I done TOLD ya what to do!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd ya try it our on, silly


Idjit put peanut butter on it! I swauneee!

Oh yeah.......... baked cheekun, yellar rice & mixed veggies........... oh & one more little brownie..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> gotta go find something that stops bleedin, see ya'll later.


glue it...it werks!


pstrahin said:


> at's lot better'n wut I had



well, whadya have


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2012)

rain.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> glue it...it werks!
> 
> 
> well, whadya have


I don't think chuncks glue back in too good...............


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunch time drive by


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't think chuncks glue back in too good...............





All Hail Queen Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> rain.


 old news, I sent you a message in the last of the wind, you get it yet?


Workin2Hunt said:


> Lunch time drive by





pstrahin said:


> All Hail Queen Keebs.


even a blind hog finds a truffle e'ry now & then!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Cheekun n cone chowdah warmin on da stove...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2012)

bout to eat a quick bite of lunch and then boogity boogity to Bama. See ya'll later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> old news, I sent you a message in the last of the wind, you get it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> even a blind hog finds a truffle e'ry now & then!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 it musta got lost...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2012)

bored...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd ya try it our on, silly


finger


blood on the ground said:


> glue it...it werks!
> 
> 
> well, whadya have


aint found the other part aint lookin


Keebs said:


> I don't think chuncks glue back in too good...............


What she said



rhbama3 said:


> bout to eat a quick bite of lunch and then boogity boogity to Bama. See ya'll later!


Hey bama, later bama



Lemon pepper chicken and some potato wedges with squash, bellpeppers, tomato's and onions, pretty ole good.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored...


really?????.............. well then, lets, naw, can't do that, ok so how about...............oooppsss, not after last time, well dang Quack, I don't know WHAT you can do!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Belly full of chowdah, time for a nap now..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2012)

Welding ...used to be fun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> really?????.............. well then, lets, naw, can't do that, ok so how about...............oooppsss, not after last time, well dang Quack, I don't know WHAT you can do!






Got one of my adopted nephews coming over to help us cover the pool.



Guess I'll just play hide and seek with Dawn until then...


----------



## rydert (Sep 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got one of my adopted nephews coming over to help us cover the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just play hide and seek with Dawn until then...




what cha hiding?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Belly full of chowdah, time for a nap now..


move ovah...........


blood on the ground said:


> Welding ...used to be fun


 oooohhh, that's where you get to watch all the sparklies!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Got one of my adopted nephews coming over to help us cover the pool.
> 
> Guess I'll just play hide and seek with Dawn until then...


Don't get in the closet again!


rydert said:


> what cha hiding?


 ohlawddon'task!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

rydert said:


> what cha hiding?



His wallet..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2012)

rydert said:


> what cha hiding?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> His wallet..


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2012)

Lawdy that was a heavy wall of rain. Kinda cool listening to it roar though the trees


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like I gotta go find Mud & get him back home, he's lost in never never land somewhere between here & there!
Bye Ya'll!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Back from Bama. Man, i went thru some humdinger storms between Dawson and Columbus. Good visit, but glad to be back with my shoes kicked off and recliner laid back.
Bubbette has some kinda pork roast kit from Publix in th crock pot. Never had it before but it sure smells good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Kinda quiet in here tonight...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kinda quiet in here tonight...



Figures......when I want to drivel.

Evenin nobody!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kinda quiet in here tonight...





Jeff C. said:


> Figures......when I want to drivel.
> 
> Evenin nobody!!



No talking at the supper table!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

Howdy nobody


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No talking at the supper table!



Just now eating some biscuit, sausage, and scrambled eggs....just got home.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No talking at the supper table!



Well if the food was better they'd be busy chewin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well if the food was better they'd be busy chewin


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just now eating some biscuit, sausage, and scrambled eggs....just got home.



Night shift too


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just now eating some biscuit, sausage, and scrambled eggs....just got home.





Hankus said:


> Well if the food was better they'd be busy chewin



Yes, this pork roast is a bust.....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, this pork roast is a bust.....



That sux. Wanna beer to warsh it down


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well if the food was better they'd be busy chewin



Sorry, busy chewin 



Hankus said:


> Night shift too



Yeah....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2012)

Reckon it's bout that time!!! 

See ya Hank


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 19, 2012)

Up and Adam. Time to make the donuts. 

What a wonderful day it is going to be.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, this pork roast is a bust.....



kit might have been a hint that it was in trouble from the get go.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Up and Adam. Time to make the donuts.
> 
> What a wonderful day it is going to be.



coffee just plain coffee this morning.







Did the donuts have a glaze or powdered sugar?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2012)

Mornin yall


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

sleepin wif da winderz open rules...

mornin drivelers, it's almost fall and only 97 days til Christmas!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 19, 2012)

Mornin friends.  

55°, would have been a good morning to see the woods wake up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

Mornin folks!  Feels great outside, maybe it won't get too warm, gotta get back in an attic today. Adding dead wood for ceiling drywall to nail off to, removing some walls, adding wiring for additional lighting, exhaust fans, etc. This job is growing......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2012)

Back at the chalk mines . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2012)

Morning ya'll. I thought it was going to cool down. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Up and Adam. Time to make the donuts.
> 
> What a wonderful day it is going to be.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnn


ditto.............


gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee just plain coffee this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GLAZE and they went perfect with your coffee!


Hankus said:


> Mornin yall


 Hey there.........


blood on the ground said:


> sleepin wif da winderz open rules...
> 
> mornin drivelers, it's almost fall and only 97 days til Christmas!


 and I've already started on my gift stuff!


pstrahin said:


> Mornin friends.
> 
> 55°, would have been a good morning to see the woods wake up!


Come on OCTOBER!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!  Feels great outside, maybe it won't get too warm, gotta get back in an attic today. Adding dead wood for ceiling drywall to nail off to, removing some walls, adding wiring for additional lighting, exhaust fans, etc. This job is growing......


 uuuhh, Chief?  I has some work still needing done........... sounds like you really know your stuff too............. no attics though........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at the chalk mines . . .


 at least we know where to find you there........


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll. I thought it was going to cool down. Oh well, maybe next time.


 ya made it home then!  How's da fanger feelin?


----------



## kracker (Sep 19, 2012)

Morning folks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks.


 'bout time you got back!  We've checked every DQ in the area and didn't see you any where!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ditto.............
> 
> GLAZE and they went perfect with your coffee!
> 
> ...



Let me tell ya, i get home and i'm moving some tin and a huge wasp comes out from under neith. You know , one of them that is lookin at ya and his legs are hanging bout 3 inches below him. Well he hits me in the hand and i hit him back cause he didnt sting and then he goes all gangster on the tip top of my ear.  I have never been stung by a wasp and i found out i have never felt so much pain. I was running , slapping my head, it felt like a bulldog bit my ear off. Fortunately the rain had em moving slow cause there was prob. another 50 under that tin. It hurt way worse than cutting some of my finger off. I was ready for yesterday to end


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ditto.............
> 
> GLAZE and they went perfect with your coffee!
> 
> ...



I knows a little about everything and a lot about nuttin.....that - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - degree came in handy afterall 



kracker said:


> Morning folks.



Mornin kracker!! 

Inhaling a bowl of oatmeal and gettin ready to roll....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Let me tell ya, i get home and i'm moving some tin and a huge wasp comes out from under neith. You know , one of them that is lookin at ya and his legs are hanging bout 3 inches below him. Well he hits me in the hand and i hit him back cause he didnt sting and then he goes all gangster on the tip top of my ear.  I have never been stung by a wasp and i found out i have never felt so much pain. I was running , slapping my head, it felt like a bulldog bit my ear off. Fortunately the rain had em moving slow cause there was prob. another 50 under that tin. It hurt way worse than cutting some of my finger off. I was ready for yesterday to end


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I knows a little about everything and a lot about nuttin.....that - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - degree came in handy afterall
> 
> 
> 
> ...





b  s   degree


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Let me tell ya, i get home and i'm moving some tin and a huge wasp comes out from under neith. You know , one of them that is lookin at ya and his legs are hanging bout 3 inches below him. Well he hits me in the hand and i hit him back cause he didnt sting and then he goes all gangster on the tip top of my ear.  I have never been stung by a wasp and i found out i have never felt so much pain. I was running , slapping my head, it felt like a bulldog bit my ear off. Fortunately the rain had em moving slow cause there was prob. another 50 under that tin. It hurt way worse than cutting some of my finger off. I was ready for yesterday to end









Jeff C. said:


> I knows a little about everything and a lot about nuttin.....that - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - degree came in handy afterall
> Mornin kracker!!
> 
> Inhaling a bowl of oatmeal and gettin ready to roll....





Jeff C. said:


>


 great minds......


Jeff C. said:


> b  s   degree


 oh, ok!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> great minds......
> 
> oh, ok!



Oh.....almost forgot!!!

 I miss ya!!! 

Headin out, y'all have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh.....almost forgot!!!
> 
> I miss ya!!!
> 
> Headin out, y'all have a wonderful day!!!


 we're over-do, you know that, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

KING!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we're over-do, you know that, right?



Yes indeed  

I'm gonna take another look at my schedule


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

OK.....I'm outta here!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed
> 
> I'm gonna take another look at my schedule





Jeff C. said:


> OK.....I'm outta here!!!


 still stay hydrated!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> KING!!!


King Jeffro


Keebs said:


> still stay hydrated!!!



Tried to talk the others into changing the dates so far no go


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

turkey samichez....ya'll don't get to exseyetid


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2012)

Meatloaf sammich . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Meatloaf sammich . . .



Great minds, brought one today myselp


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King Jeffro
> 
> 
> Tried to talk the others into changing the dates so far no go


I got another idea......... gimme a minute & I'll get down on paper & send it to ya........


blood on the ground said:


> turkey samichez....ya'll don't get to exseyetid


 why not, Mud Loves some turkey samichez!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Meatloaf sammich . . .





Hornet22 said:


> Great minds, brought one today myselp


I haven't made meatloaf in for ever........... used to, guess I got burn out on it............


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

for the lucky folk that got to go to the woods this morning ya'll sure got a fine day to go hunting! man it is nice out!


----------



## kracker (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you got back!  We've checked every DQ in the area and didn't see you any where!


Been in ICU the biggest part of last week, trying to remove fluid from congestive heart failure. One of the meds they gave me caused my heart to get all out of whack and I almost went out, had drs. and nurses and a crash cart in the room. Loads of fun. 

This whole time they were giving me lasix to get rid of the fluids and when I went to tinkle I tore an IV out.

Just a normal week in the life of kracker. I'm losing blood and they don't know where it's going so I get to have an IV iron injection weekly.

Still haven't decided what to do about my ankle, either.

Oh well, hope y'all are doing OK.

CYL!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Meatloaf sammich . . .





kracker said:


> Been in ICU the biggest part of last week, trying to remove fluid from congestive heart failure. One of the meds they gave me caused my heart to get all out of whack and I almost went out, had drs. and nurses and a crash cart in the room. Loads of fun.
> 
> This whole time they were giving me lasix to get rid of the fluids and when I went to tinkle I tore an IV out.
> 
> ...



gosh bro im sorry about all that! you just got added to my prayer list


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Been in ICU the biggest part of last week, trying to remove fluid from congestive heart failure. One of the meds they gave me caused my heart to get all out of whack and I almost went out, had drs. and nurses and a crash cart in the room. Loads of fun.
> 
> This whole time they were giving me lasix to get rid of the fluids and when I went to tinkle I tore an IV out.
> 
> ...


 Dang son!!!!!! you shoulda called someone, we'd have gotten our own doc & nurse goodbody to check in on you!




 I really hope you get to feeling better soon & out of there!


----------



## kracker (Sep 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> gosh bro im sorry about all that! you just got added to my prayer list


Thanks Blood!


----------



## kracker (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dang son!!!!!! you shoulda called someone, we'd have gotten our own doc & nurse goodbody to check in on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Keebs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Been in ICU the biggest part of last week, trying to remove fluid from congestive heart failure. One of the meds they gave me caused my heart to get all out of whack and I almost went out, had drs. and nurses and a crash cart in the room. Loads of fun.
> 
> This whole time they were giving me lasix to get rid of the fluids and when I went to tinkle I tore an IV out.
> 
> ...



Cortney needs to hurry up and get that RN license. This bunch is falling apart at the seams. 

Hope they get you straightened out soon..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

PB, J and P,,,,,,,,,it's what's for lunch...
Love these things.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Been in ICU the biggest part of last week, trying to remove fluid from congestive heart failure. One of the meds they gave me caused my heart to get all out of whack and I almost went out, had drs. and nurses and a crash cart in the room. Loads of fun.
> 
> This whole time they were giving me lasix to get rid of the fluids and when I went to tinkle I tore an IV out.
> 
> ...





And the hits just keep on coming .

Get well soon bro !! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> PB, J and P,,,,,,,,,it's what's for lunch...
> Love these things.
> 
> View attachment 688757






For real ???


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PB, J and P,,,,,,,,,it's what's for lunch...
> Love these things.
> 
> View attachment 688757



Glad to see I ain the only one that likes'em that way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For real ???



Hey!!! That's fine eatin right there now...



Hornet22 said:


> Glad to see I ain the only one that likes'em that way


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And the hits just keep on coming .
> _*Don't they though!*_
> Get well soon bro !!
> 
> For real ???


 that's what I was thinking!


Hornet22 said:


> Glad to see I ain the only one that likes'em that way





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey!!! That's fine eatin right there now...


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 19, 2012)

Kang!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Kang!



Kong !!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2012)

Get well soon Kracker!


Mig, my daughter asked me if you really were goin to eat that? I told her prolly & she said eeeww gross!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Get well soon Kracker!
> 
> 
> Mig, my daughter asked me if you really were goin to eat that? I told her prolly & she said eeeww gross!



It's good stuff.....


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2012)

Dang Kracker, hope it all works out for ya...



I tried to make it into work today, got half way there and had to turn around, just cant do it with my gut like this, hard to even sit. Got my cat scan rescheduled for in about 2 hours so i guess i might get some news then. Sure hope its some kind of good news but it doesnt feel like it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

anyone on here ever work on a electric pallet jack?


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anyone on here ever work on a electric pallet jack?



U might wanna check with rhbama3!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Been in ICU the biggest part of last week, trying to remove fluid from congestive heart failure. One of the meds they gave me caused my heart to get all out of whack and I almost went out, had drs. and nurses and a crash cart in the room. Loads of fun.
> 
> This whole time they were giving me lasix to get rid of the fluids and when I went to tinkle I tore an IV out.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this. 



slip said:


> Dang Kracker, hope it all works out for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it into work today, got half way there and had to turn around, just cant do it with my gut like this, hard to even sit. Got my cat scan rescheduled for in about 2 hours so i guess i might get some news then. Sure hope its some kind of good news but it doesnt feel like it.



This too.



blood on the ground said:


> anyone on here ever work on a electric pallet jack?



Ummmmmmm Can't say that I have.


----------



## kracker (Sep 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> U might wanna check with rhbama3!


He didn't say "has anyone around here ever been wounded by an electric pallet jack".


----------



## kracker (Sep 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang Kracker, hope it all works out for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it into work today, got half way there and had to turn around, just cant do it with my gut like this, hard to even sit. Got my cat scan rescheduled for in about 2 hours so i guess i might get some news then. Sure hope its some kind of good news but it doesnt feel like it.


Hope you get some good news today Slip, keep us updated!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mig, my daughter asked me if you really were goin to eat that? I told her prolly & she said eeeww gross!


 he thinks he still has a cast iron stomach!


slip said:


> Dang Kracker, hope it all works out for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it into work today, got half way there and had to turn around, just cant do it with my gut like this, hard to even sit. Got my cat scan rescheduled for in about 2 hours so i guess i might get some news then. Sure hope its some kind of good news but it doesnt feel like it.


 Dang Moppett!!!  You'd best check in as soon as you know something!!! please!


kracker said:


> He didn't say "has anyone around here ever been wounded by an electric pallet jack".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2012)

soooooooo sleepyyyyyyy . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anyone on here ever work on a electric pallet jack?





boneboy96 said:


> U might wanna check with rhbama3!


I fugured it out.... the motor on the hydraulic pump had shorted out  aaahhh just 11 hundered buck iszaw


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 imdunwifyou


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> soooooooo sleepyyyyyyy . . .




boo!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> soooooooo sleepyyyyyyy . . .


_*WAKE UUUUPPPPP!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anyone on here ever work on a electric pallet jack?



I've worked one, but never worked on one.

RHBama can fix anything electrical though..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

*Afternoon "Aaawwwww" Factor..............*

New addition to the critter mena.......mahnag.........mehna.........population at Dulieville..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*WAKE UUUUPPPPP!!!!!!!!*_



Gee thanks. I was all comfy in my kliner after my PBJ&P sammich, snoozin good till you commenced to all the yellin..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

And he's a talker too............... yeah, imagine that!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gee thanks. I was all comfy in my kliner after my PBJ&P sammich, snoozin good till you commenced to all the yellin..


 well, now that you're awake.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, now that you're awake.............


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Been in ICU the biggest part of last week, trying to remove fluid from congestive heart failure. One of the meds they gave me caused my heart to get all out of whack and I almost went out, had drs. and nurses and a crash cart in the room. Loads of fun.
> 
> This whole time they were giving me lasix to get rid of the fluids and when I went to tinkle I tore an IV out.
> 
> ...



Dang Kracker...ya gotta take care of that!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> New addition to the critter mena.......mahnag.........mehna.........population at Dulieville..........



cuteness!!!!! What's his/her name


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang Kracker, hope it all works out for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it into work today, got half way there and had to turn around, just cant do it with my gut like this, hard to even sit. Got my cat scan rescheduled for in about 2 hours so i guess i might get some news then. Sure hope its some kind of good news but it doesnt feel like it.



Let us know what it is Slam!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And he's a talker too............... yeah, imagine that!



yep that one is fit fer 177 cal pellet


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Sep 19, 2012)

KEEBS

The wife wants to know where you find all the neat avatars?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> boo!





Keebs said:


> _*WAKE UUUUPPPPP!!!!!!!!*_




Geeeeeeeeeeze . . . 






mrs. hornet22 said:


> cuteness!!!!! What's his/her name






Either DooDoo, or Microwavable . . .


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Sep 19, 2012)

Name it Oreo or spot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> cuteness!!!!! What's his/her name



Phideaux...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Phideaux...














Only you Mig. Only you.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


FINE then!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> cuteness!!!!! What's his/her name


don't have one yet............. it's a him........... but I ain't gonna name this'n, it's the roommates rescue!


blood on the ground said:


> yep that one is fit fer 177 cal pellet


 don't like? don't look!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> KEEBS
> 
> The wife wants to know where you find all the neat avatars?


Ohhhh, tell her from here & there, it has a "mind of it's own", so even I never know!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeze . . .
> Either DooDoo, or Microwavable . . .









Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Name it _*Oreo*_ or spot


 I LIKE that!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Phideaux...


 lissenheresparky60grit, the peanut section is closed today!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only you Mig. Only you.


 you're learning him too, huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> FINE then!
> 
> 
> don't have one yet............. it's a him........... but I ain't gonna name this'n, it's the roommates rescue!
> ...



Charlie. He's got that Charlie Chapman mustache.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Charlie. He's got that Charlie Chapman mustache.


No "human" names allowed...............  but it does fit him!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> No "human" names allowed...............  but it does fit him!






How 'bout Miggie, he ain't human . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How 'bout Miggie, he ain't human . . .


Hhhhhmmmmmmmmm................


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Been in ICU the biggest part of last week, trying to remove fluid from congestive heart failure. One of the meds they gave me caused my heart to get all out of whack and I almost went out, had drs. and nurses and a crash cart in the room. Loads of fun.
> 
> This whole time they were giving me lasix to get rid of the fluids and when I went to tinkle I tore an IV out.
> 
> ...



Praying for you Kracker.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> FINE then!
> 
> 
> don't have one yet............. it's a him........... but I ain't gonna name this'n, it's the roommates rescue!
> ...



are you still mad @ me


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's good stuff.....







Keebs said:


> he thinks he still has a cast iron stomach!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PB, J and P,,,,,,,,,it's what's for lunch...
> Love these things.
> 
> View attachment 688757


Diet mt. dew is bad for you


blood on the ground said:


> anyone on here ever work on a electric pallet jack?


Nope but when there is a spill, they are a blast


Keebs said:


> New addition to the critter mena.......mahnag.........mehna.........population at Dulieville..........


Aaawwwww....., i mean Stupid cats


pstrahin said:


> Praying for you Kracker.


 yeah Kracker x2


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> are you still mad @ me


Why ye.......wait a minute, why was I mad at you in the first place?


mudracing101 said:


> Aaawwwww....., i mean Stupid cats


 Don't go there Mr. "sleep on my pillow cat" person!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

I've got it. The cats name is .......umm.........well........pffffffft........I had it...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got it. The cats name is .......umm.........well........pffffffft........I had it...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>





Hiya Pookie !!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi.. Bout 50 mins till


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



THAT'S IT!!!!

Slappy !!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

You boneheads that are going to the FPG need to make sure you go to the OP on the FPG thread and see the new information..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> THAT'S IT!!!!
> 
> Slappy !!!!!


 He will run up to ya & "slap" your ankle! how'd you know that?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boneheads that are going to the FPG need to make sure you go to the OP on the FPG thread and see the new information..



Link?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Link?



Dadgum modeltaters...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=709781


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 19, 2012)

What a day.  Ya'll have a good evening!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2012)

Quittin time drive by.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> _*What a day.*_  Ya'll have a good evening!


Tell me 'bout it!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Quittin time drive by.





I guess Mud forgot about me AGAIN today!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeze . . .
> 
> Either DooDoo, or Microwavable . . .





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Name it Oreo or spot





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Phideaux...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Charlie. He's got that Charlie Chapman mustache.





Keebs said:


> No "human" names allowed...............  but it does fit him!





Hooked On Quack said:


> How 'bout Miggie, he ain't human . . .



Target ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2012)

Paper work all done, waiting on my midnight shift man !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2012)

What good is a dadblame corn feeder screen if the squares are 1 inch square? 
Just how big is a kernal of corn in china? This thing won't stop anything from hanging up a feeder! 
Mebbe i oughta send an e-mail to Moultrie....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What good is a dadblame corn feeder screen if the squares are 1 inch square?
> Just how big is a kernal of corn in china? This thing won't stop anything from hanging up a feeder!
> Mebbe i oughta send an e-mail to Moultrie....



You do that


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2012)

Well the good news is what was in the X-ray a few days ago was not in the cat scan today.  Bad news is my symptoms have not really let up, so im going to try and see another doc in the morning.



Gotta say though, i had never had a cat scan before ... the shot they give ya is crazy and that drank is .... oh gawd that drank.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok cliff notes! What have I missed?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Well the good news is what was in the X-ray a few days ago was not in the cat scan today.  Bad news is my symptoms have not really let up, so im going to try and see another doc in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say though, i had never had a cat scan before ... the shot they give ya is crazy and that drank is .... oh gawd that drank.



Well was hopin you would know something concrete


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok cliff notes! What have I missed?



my house on beer delivery


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok cliff notes! What have I missed?



Slip and I are both fighting some mysterious ailments, Miguel has FPG under control, Pookie knows electric fortlift jack motors in and out!     

Oh and theres a new cat in town!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 19, 2012)

Dang Slip you get to feelin better!

Wingman and electricity working together? 

Hankie, I put en out in the creek, they iz nice and cold for ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Well the good news is what was in the X-ray a few days ago was not in the cat scan today.  Bad news is my symptoms have not really let up, so im going to try and see another doc in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say though, i had never had a cat scan before ... the shot they give ya is crazy and that drank is .... oh gawd that drank.


hoping they pin it down, Cody! 


SnowHunter said:


> Ok cliff notes! What have I missed?


stuff...... really important earth shaking.....stuff. 


SnowHunter said:


> Dang Slip you get to feelin better!
> 
> Wingman and electricity working together?
> 
> Hankie, I put en out in the creek, they iz nice and cold for ya!



Hey, i wear gloves sometimes now. It cuts down on the religious experiences.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Well the good news is what was in the X-ray a few days ago was not in the cat scan today.  Bad news is my symptoms have not really let up, so im going to try and see another doc in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say though, i had never had a cat scan before ... the shot they give ya is crazy and that drank is .... oh gawd that drank.



If you like that drink you're gonna love drinkin a gallon of the janitor in a drum prior to your first colonoscopy..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

Wo out........a couple slices of pizza, a hot shower, and some couch time should do the trick!!

Get well soon, slipster!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Well the good news is what was in the X-ray a few days ago was not in the cat scan today.
> 
> Gotta say though, i had never had a cat scan before ... the shot they give ya is crazy and that drank is .... oh gawd that drank.



Had a scan a while back and that mess they may you drink is terrible. Mine came out good and I am praying that yours does al so Slip. It aint no Pena Collada.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Been in ICU the biggest part of last week, trying to remove fluid from congestive heart failure. One of the meds they gave me caused my heart to get all out of whack and I almost went out, had drs. and nurses and a crash cart in the room. Loads of fun.
> 
> This whole time they were giving me lasix to get rid of the fluids and when I went to tinkle I tore an IV out.
> 
> ...



Dang kracker......I know I've kind of been outta the loop around here lately, but geeezzzz!!!

Keep us informed fro!! Prayer goin up!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Slip and I are both fighting some mysterious ailments, Miguel has FPG under control, Pookie knows electric fortlift jack motors in and out!
> 
> Oh and theres a new cat in town!






Bob, hope you get better soon also....didn't know you were still ailing!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2012)

Sometimes.....you just have to drivel alone!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2012)

Somebody Start a new one, and lets put this one to rest!!

Kracker........Dang Bro!!

Cody........Hope the Doc's figure it out soon!!


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes everybody
It seems like we're all falling apart at the seams around here though, must be gettin old...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2012)

Not locked yet so here is the morning brew


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2012)

Hold da doe gobble I mite wanna shot o dat foe dey closes dis here dribble


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2012)

dat werent no sweet tea in dat pot rite dair, no sireee. My palatable has been offenderated.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> dat werent no sweet tea in dat pot rite dair, no sireee. My palatable has been offenderated.



noperrrrreeeee sir.   Dark roast extra scoop.     Sort of like two cups in one.  Saves time in the morning.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> noperrrrreeeee sir.   Dark roast extra scoop.     Sort of like two cups in one.  Saves time in the morning.



My poison of choice is a extra bold blend called dark magic..... makes the hair on your hair stand up and buzz....
Mernin peoples....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll stick to lemon tea


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

Mornin Everybody..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope errybuddy's good this mornin. Gotta run, no time to chat, busy, busy, busy,,,,,,,,,bzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Lock it down


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh Good Morning


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

Last post !!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last post !!



Nope


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Idjits


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Idjits


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ya'll gonna get in trouble


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 20, 2012)

Lock her down.....last post


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Lock her down.....last post



Not yet....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

King


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll gonna get in trouble





PFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

This reminds me alot of when the teacher would show up late for class, partay up in here.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> This reminds me alot of when the teacher would show up late for class, partay up in here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Some body needs to lock this down before i have to leave.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Some body needs to lock this down before i have to leave.



Not yet..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

now?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> now?



Nope


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

now?????????


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> now?????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

dribbledribble


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



Aint you got some work to do


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you got some work to do



Yeah...but not this minute.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah...but not this minute.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you got some work to do


----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2012)

morning..............dis dribbler is long winded...............1034 post


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

rydert said:


> morning..............dis dribbler is long winded...............1034 post



trying to close it down


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

rydert said:


> morning..............dis dribbler is long winded...............1034 post


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

I dont think the teacher is coming


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Is that the best you can come up with


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm tellinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Somebody should fire the mod in charge


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## rydert (Sep 20, 2012)

do you win a prize if you are the last one to post?..........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



That popcorn gonna make you fat..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope , just King


----------

